# Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)



## Lorddoki (16. Februar 2018)

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=336338

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=336337


----------



## rhinefisher (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Hi!
Dann mal herzlich wilkommen und viel Spaß..!!


----------



## Seehund58 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Ja, dann wünsche ich Euch einen guten Start und ein sehr gutes Gelingen. Ich bin gespannt auf Euch


----------



## JottU (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Da sag ich auch mal "Herzlich Willkommen".
Auf ein friedliches, erfolgreiches Miteinander. #g


----------



## bombe20 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, können die neuigkeiten hier kommentiert werden:

dann möchte ich mit einem herzliches hallo die neuen betreiber, das team und die altgedienten mods willkommen heißen. dem neuen admin wünsche ich viel spaß mit diesem durchgeknallten haufen. auf gute zusammenarbeit und eine interessante zeit. prost! (freitag nach vier)


----------



## Riesenangler (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Na dann man to. Aaaaber eine gewisse Beschnupperungsphase muss sein.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Na, da bin ich ja mal gespannt, wenn jetzt das AB von dem Verlag betrieben wird, der die DAFV- Mitteilungen verbreitet. Also quasi sich als Sprachrohr des DAFV generiert. Da ist wohl kaum eine kritische Haltung zum DAFV zu erwarten.


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Na dann man to. Aaaaber eine gewisse Beschnupperungsphase muss sein.



mit lecker essen!!

was gibbt heute bei euch ;-))


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

So, dann auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen für das neue Team hier, ebenso auch für das alte Team, welches ja auch wieder dabei ist!

Allerdings habe ich da Bedenken, wie ihr das mit dem Interessenkonflikt als Hausblättchen des Bundesverbands und mit dem durchaus in der Sache kritischen Anglerboard hin bekommt.
Solange es aber nicht darauf hinausläuft die User hier mundtot zu machen, kann mir das egal sein!
Ist sozusagen somit euer Problem!

Jürgen


----------



## wilhelm (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Na das sind ja mal gute Nachrichten nach dieser turbulenten Zeit.

Dann viel Erfolg den neuen Betreibern und ein Danke dafür das es weitergeht.

Petri Heil
Wilhelm


----------



## Gast (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Solange es aber nicht darauf hinausläuft die User hier mundtot zu machen, kann mir das egal sein!
> Ist sozusagen somit euer Problem!
> Jürgen


ich hatte es auch schon getippt, dann aber wieder gelöscht.
Zudem kommt hinzu das man in den Printmedien Werbung schaltet oder den ein oder anderen Tackle Test durchführt.
Der ja in den Printmedien immer mit 4 oder 5 Sternen bewertet wird.
Ich habe in den Printmedien bei einem Test noch nie gelesen das Produkt xy nicht zu gebrauchen ist und man es am besten in die Tonne klopfen sollte.
Dann darf man sich hier sicher auch nicht kritisch dazu äußern.
Schließlich schalten die Firmen nach solchen Testberichten auch ihre Werbung.
Aber ich möchte im Vorfeld nichts verteufeln oder schlecht reden, mal sehen wo wir in 3 Monaten stehen.
Die Zeit sollte man den neuen Betreibern einräumen.


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Wie in der Politik: 100 Tage Ruhe und dann Fazit ziehen


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Zudem kommt hinzu das man in den Printmedien Werbung schaltet oder den ein oder anderen Tackle Test durchführt.
> Der ja in den Printmedien immer mit 4 oder 5 Sternen bewertet wird.
> Ich habe in den Printmedien bei einem Test noch nie gelesen das Produkt xy nicht zu gebrauchen ist und man es am besten in die Tonne klopfen sollte.
> 
> ...



In dem Sinne!

Jürgen


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



bombe20 schrieb:


> (das detail, was taxidermist hier angesprochen hat, war mir gänzlich unbekannt. wir werden sehen.)



Ich habe es auch von Sten Hagelvoll:

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/angeln-und-fischen

Zitat DAFV:



> Über die Veröffentlichung von „Angeln & Fischen“ hinaus gibt es einige Ideen zum Ausbau der Zusammenarbeit mit „Rute & Rolle“ und der Möller Neue Medien Verlags GmbH.



Wobei ich hoffe, dass es nicht eine dieser Ideen war sich des ABs zu bemächtigen, auf dem Umweg über die Redaktion R&R

Jürgen


----------



## Christian.Siegler (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Vielen Dank für Euer Feedback. 
Wir freuen uns natürlich, mit Euch gemeinsam das Anglerboard zu leben. 
Auch wir sind sehr gespannt, wo die Reise hingeht...


----------



## Georg Baumann (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Hallo zusammen. Erstmal herzlichen Dank für Eure zahlreichen Kommentare. Wie bereits an anderer Stelle gesagt, ist für uns alles noch sehr neu und wir müssen viel, viel lernen. Habe mit Interesse den Trööt mit den Verbesserungsvorschlägen gelesen. Ob die alle umsetzbar sind, muss die Technik sagen, aber es hilft schon mal ungemein. 
Zu den teilweise geäußerten Befürchtunge kurz ein paar Worte: 
- Thomas kann und will niemand ersetzen. Er hat seine ganz eigene Art, die man weder kopieren kann noch es auch nur versuchen sollte. Was die Berichterstattung über politische Entwicklungen betrifft, muss ich ganz klar eingestehen, dass ich nicht über sein bemerkenswertes Netzwerk verfüge. Aber selbstverständlich ist das ein Thema und wir bleiben da kritisch dran. Hier wurde mehrfach die Befürchtung geäußert, dass die kritische Auseinandersetzung auf der Strecke bleibt, da wir die Verbandsnachrichten bei RuR im Heft haben. Es ist richtig, dass dieser Vertrag noch besteht. Ich lege Wert darauf festzustellen, dass wir auf diese 4 Seiten keinerlei redaktionellen Einfluss haben. In "unserem" Heftteil hindert uns niemand daran, uns auch kritisch mit Verbandspolitik auseinanderzusetzen. Wir haben im April letzten Jahres sogar einen langen Kommentar von Thomas zu dem Thema veröffentlicht, der nicht unbedingt als DAFV-freundlich bezeichnet werden kann  Das hätten wir ja nicht getan, wenn wir auch nur ansatzweise nicht unabhängig wären. Und ganz zum Schluss das Wichtigste: Das Anglerboard ist nicht Rute und Rolle und wird es auch nicht werden. Das Anglerboard bleibt das Anglerboard und nix anderes.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Na das sind ja klare Worte, Danke dafür!

Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Wow. Klasse Statement. Dann bin ich gespannt, wie sich das Board nun entwickelt #6


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

..seit immer ehrlich zu uns..


----------



## Mozartkugel (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

hä? Wieso dann diese Geheimnistuerei und der plötzliche Abgang von Thomas und Franz? Diese Infos hätte man doch gleich verkünden können. |rolleyes


----------



## Amimitl (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Heißt das, ich darf jetzt keine unterschwellige Werbung mehr für Blinker und Fisch & Fang machen?


----------



## schlotterschätt (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Hallo Georg,
Dir und der neuen Crew ein herzliches Willkommen auf AB und viel Erfolg bei Eurer neuen Arbeit ! #6


Trotzdem hab ick, warum auch immer , einen Satz im Hinterkopp, den ick irjendwo mal jelesen habe :
" Wenn Du einen Feind nicht besiegen kannst, dann kaufe ihn."


----------



## JottU (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> hä? Wieso dann diese Geheimnistuerei und der plötzliche Abgang von Thomas und Franz? Diese Infos hätte man doch gleich verkünden können. |rolleyes



Hier mal aus nem anderen Thread:



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Ich verstehe Deine Enttäuschung, aber ganz, ganz ehrlich: Das kam so dermaßen holterdipolter, dass wir erst seit gestern Abend Bescheid wissen. Ich kam Sonntag Nacht von einer Dienstreise nach Japan mit anschließendem Urlaub zurück. Montags rief der Verleger an und fragte, wie ich das AB finde und gestern wurden die Verträge unterzeichnet. Ich habe noch nicht mal mit den Moderatoren gesprochen, etc. All das folgt jetzt Schritt für Schritt. Heißt konkret: Wir hatten bislang gar keine Möglichkeit, irgendetwas zu tun. In dem Moment, in dem es klar war, haben wir die Info eingestellt.


----------



## kati48268 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich habe es auch von Sten Hagelvoll:
> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/angeln-und-fischen
> Zitat DAFV:
> Über die Veröffentlichung von „Angeln & Fischen“ hinaus gibt es  einige Ideen zum Ausbau der Zusammenarbeit mit „Rute & Rolle“ und  der Möller Neue Medien Verlags GmbH.


R&R ist auch selbst nicht mehr bei Möller/HH, 
sondern zu MuP/M gewechselt (worden),
der nun auch wohl bald hier im Impressum stehen wird..



Ich glaube, dass der Zeitung mit dieser Propaganda-Einlage kein Gefallen getan wurde,
denn den Verblödungsunsinn will sowieso niemand lesen
und da mittlerweile ein sehr großer Teil der Angler dem DAFV mehr als kritisch gegenüber steht, färbt so was natürlich auch aufs Heft ab, wie man auch an diesen Gedanken dazu hier im Thread sieht.
Lassen wir uns mal überraschen, welcher Wind hier so wehen wird & soll...


----------



## zokker (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Schönes Statement Georg. 

Du und das Team, seit herzlich willkommen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Gutes Statement.

Macht Hoffnung drauf, dass es eine Zukunft gibt für's AB, auch wenn es erst nicht danach aussah.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vielleicht bekommt Häppchen-Käse ja eine eigene Kolumme hier...


Kann sich ja hier:

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=285760
einbringen 

Da dürfte sie Kompetenztechnisch noch den geringsten Schaden anrichten[emoji849]


----------



## Tobi92 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Ein herzliches Willkommen auch von mir. Schön zu wissen, dass es hier weitergeht.

Gruß


----------



## geomas (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Moin Christian und Georg,
herzlich willkommen in der Euch neuen Welt des AB. 
Bin schon gespannt auf Eure ersten Angel-relevanten Beiträge.
Petri von der Ostsee, Georg.


----------



## Dachfeger (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Auch von mir ein unvoreingenommenes Willkommen|wavey:.

Wo sieht man eigentlich wer im Board Mod und Admin ist;+


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

:m
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showgroups.php


----------



## hanzz (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Ja dann mal herzlich Willkommen und Petri Heil.


----------



## Tinca52 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

" Neue Besen kehren gut"aber gehen schnell kaput. 
  Dann viel Erfolg.
  Achim


----------



## Reisender (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Danke für das Forum, Danke für die Arbeit seit Jahren#6

Danke für viele Bekannte und Freunde ..... Danke an ALLE die über Jahren ihre Zeit in diesem Board gegbene haben.:m

Danke, das ihr mir 40.000 Beiträge bei der Umstellung genommen habt. |bla:|bla:|bla:

Ich bin froh, das ich seit 2004 alle Admins und Mods auch wenn sie hin und wieder Gewechstelt haben, es war eine tolle Zeit mit euch allen.:vik:


----------



## Drillsucht69 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Herzlich Willkommen...
Machts so, dass es uns nicht langweilig wird !!!

#hThomas...


----------



## donak (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Herzlich Willkommen, wünsche viel Erfolg und werde mal schauen wo die Reise hingeht.


----------



## hans albers (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

na, das wurde ja auch zeit , 
das hier mal ein statement kommt,
(waren ja schon die totengräber unterwegs..


also: auf guten austausch & inspiration!


----------



## Vanner (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Na dann mal herzlich Willkommen. 
Wir werden sehen, wie sich die Sache unter der neuen Regie entwickeln wird.


----------



## Ndber (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Auch von mir ein "herzliches Grüß Gott" an die neuen Betreiber.

Ich freu mich, dass es hier weitergeht und bin gespannt was da noch so kommen mag#h


----------



## Hering 58 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

So, dann auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen für das neue Team hier, ebenso auch für das alte Team, welches ja auch wieder dabei ist!
Dann viel Erfolg den neuen Betreibern und ein Danke dafür das es weitergeht.


----------



## el.Lucio (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Testudo schrieb:


> JA es ist deutlicher, wenn du das Bild anklickst.
> 
> Man muss sich schon sehr verdient machen, wenn Google meint dieses BILD charakterisiert dich am besten:q



:vik::vik::vik: ist das geil :q:q:q


----------



## Deep Down (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Okay, dann werden nun inhaltlich sicher mehr als vorher wirtschaftliche Interessen beim Betreiber dieses Forum im Vordergrund stehen. Man lebt ja hinsichtlich  einschlägiger Produkte von Werbeeinnahmen. Unbequemlichkeiten, die die User dieses Forums auch nur in irgendeiner Art und Weise "belasten" könnten, werden da eher unerwünscht sein! 
Es ist daher zu besorgen, dass die Ausrichtung nun wahrscheinlich eher in Richtung belanglose Kaufhausmusik oder Kunst in einer Bank tendieren wird, da man aus obigem Grund keinem weh tun will!

Wer nun von den alten Querköppen frohlockt, es werde nun für die eigene Personen leichter, der eigenen Meinung freien Lauf zu lassen und diese in freiem Streit der Argumente auszutauschen, wird sicher bald eines besseren belehrt werden!

Das Forum ist sicher nicht erworben worden, weil man in Gutmenschmanier den freien Meinungsaustausch förden will!

Die Adressaten, mithin potentiellen Kunden, jedweder Aktion und Ausrichtung dieses Forums sind wir. Das sollte sowieso jedem klar sein!


----------



## Georg Baumann (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Hallo Deep Down. Klar sind Werbeeinnahmen wichtig, ich wäre ja total unglaubwürdig, wenn ich das abstreiten würde. Aber wie glaubst Du denn, dass bisher das Forum betrieben wurde? Wovon wurden Thomas und Kollegen bezahlt? Von Luft und Liebe allein ganz sicher nicht. Die bisherigen Board-Partner haben bislang keinen Einfluss auf die Berichterstattung genommen. Wieso glaubst Du, dass das künftig anders sein wird? Ich hoffe, wir können Dir da im Laufe der Zeit Deinen Pessimismus nehmen.


----------



## Deep Down (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Warum das so sein wird, habe ich geschrieben. 

Bei einer wirtschaftlichen Unternehmung erreicht man einen größeren potentiellen Kundenkreis üblicherweise durch political correctness!

Da das Ding hier von einem etablierten Verlag erworben worden ist, werden wirtschaftliche Interessen mehr im Vordergrund stehen als bisher! Und dies wird durch obigen Weg besser zu verwirklichen sein!

Schaut man sich den Inhalt der einschlägigen Angelblättchen an, wobei ich zugegeben auch eher zur Rute&Rolle neige, fällt auf, dass "Unbequemlichkeiten" vermieden werden. Da darf eben im Sinne der Gewinnmaximierung keiner verschreckt werden! Idealismus ist da eher schädlich.
Nun gut, das ist eben das Geschäftsmodell!


----------



## vonda1909 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Danke das es weiter geht!

Und allen Pessimisten ihr seid dss Salz in dieser Suppe.. doch Salzarm lebt es sich  gesünder..


----------



## exil-dithschi (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

klar geht es weiter, wie wird man sehen.
bei den mods vermisse ich honeyball&Jose, oder hab' ich die übersehen?


----------



## angler1996 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

naja, wohin die Reise gehen wird, werden wir sehen und vielleicht zum Teil mitbestimmen. Mal schauen, was mit brisanten angelpolitischen Themen passiert.
 ( wobei - wer stellt sie ein und beackert das Thema?)
 Das wäre die Aufgabe|wavey:

 Um es nicht zu vergessen und wie könnte ich Euch vergessen-
 Danke an die alten (jungen:q) und neuen ( alten:q) Moderatoren, ohne die es vermutlich kaum weiter gehen würde. Schafft etwas Stabilität |wavey:Man kennt sich.
 Gruß A.


----------



## Georg Baumann (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Hallo DeepDown: Da will ich an der Stelle gar nicht viel dazu sagen, da es zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt von meiner Seite nur Lippenbekenntisse sein können. Ich hoffe, dass wir Dir mit der Zeit zeigen können, dass Deine Bedenken nicht berechtigt waren. Freue mich jedenfalls auf eine schöne, gemeinsame Zeit hier im AB!


----------



## Hering 58 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> klar geht es weiter, wie wird man sehen.
> bei den mods vermisse ich honeyball&Jose, oder hab' ich die übersehen?



Nein hast du nicht.Aber warum beide nicht dabei sind ,weiß ich leider auch nicht.


----------



## Xianeli (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Dann auch mal ein willkommen von mir 

Wurde ja das bestätigt was ich mir die ganze Zeit gedacht habe. Ich hoffe das gejammer hat nun endlich ein Ende und jeder bekommt seine faire Chance


----------



## harbec (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

... und die board-Ferkelfahnder müssen wieder
Einzug halten!


----------



## Chrisi04 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen, |wavey:

die Zukunft wird zeigen wohin die Reise geht.

Der Mensch neigt ja leider dazu, sich lieber auf dem bestehenden auszuruhen als neue Wagnisse einzugehen. 
Dies nimmt uns die Chance auf Innovation.  

In diesem Sinne auf eine tolle gemeinsame Zukunft des AB.

Vielleicht noch kurz zu dem Thema "möglicher Befangenheit", ich denke wir haben alle unsere Meinung sei es zu dem Thema C&R oder auch dem DAFV und jeder kann diese Äußern solange er nicht andere persönlich angreift.
Auch ich habe meine ganz eigene Meinung zu diesen Themen, von welchen ich innerlich absolut überzeugt bin. 
Dennoch höre ich mir andere Sichtweisen an, versuche sie zu verstehen und zu tolerieren.

Dies macht aus meiner Sicht das Miteinander aus.

Das wir in einer Wirtschafts gesteuerten Welt leben ist ja nun wirklich kein Geheimnis mehr.


----------



## Wegberger (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Hallo,

auch von mir ein Willkommen.

Nutzt die Chance ggf. den Totengräbern unseren Hobby`s eine Plattform der Gegenwehr zu bieten. 

Wenn Angeln weiter so durch den Dreck gezogen wird .... durch durch Naturschutz-Angelverbände .... dann werden auch die Printmedien bald keine Leserschaft mehr haben.

Ich hoffe das euer Board jetzt euch aufrüttelt ... und auch die anderen Geschäftsbereiche befruchtet.


----------



## Peter_Piper (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Guten Abend in die Runde.
Den neuen Betreiben ein "Willkommen" hier im AB. Wie es von nun an weitergeht, wird die Zeit mit sich bringen. Ich persönlich bin da noch recht skeptisch und sehe es eher so wie Kolja und Deep Down. Gerne lasse ich mich jedoch vom Gegenteil überzeugen. Gerade wie das Thema "Angelpolitik", mein Hauptgrund hier zu sein, weitergeht, werde ich mit Argusaugen verfolgen und hoffen, dass dies mindestens genauso wie zuvor mit kritischen Fragen und Veröffentlichen mit Leben gefüllt wird.
Petri
dem Horst seine Monika!


----------



## rustaweli (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Dann wünsche ich den Neuen mal "Gutes Gelingen", auf daß das AB so erhalten bleibt wie es war. Einen bitteren Beigeschmack hat das Ganze jedoch und die Skepsis bleibt. Die Zeit wird zeigen wohin die Reise wirklich geht.
Was die Angelpolitik betrifft, so kann man Thomas, Anglerdemo & Co ja auch anderweitig im Netz folgen.
Schön wäre es aber trotzdem, wenn die Neuen weiterhin kritisch und offen Bericht erstatten. Gibt aber auch noch andere Baustellen und viel ist zum Erliegen gekommen, wie z.Bsp. der Raubfischthreat.

Petri


----------



## NedRise (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

@Georg und  Christian,

erstmal Hallo,ich würde.mir wünschen das der Poltikteil im Board fortgeführt wird und zwaf auf eine für den Verband unbequeme Weise.

Beste Grüße und Willkommen.

Michael


----------



## Tobi92 (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Warum wird eig von den "Neuen" wiederholt verlangt/gefordert, man solle die angelpolitische Berichterstattung weiterführen. Ihr seid diesbezüglich wohl alle Thomas-verwöhnt. Sowas ist doch nicht Aufgabe der Betreiber 

Wer Interesse an angelpolitische Themen hat, sollte sich zuerst selbst in die Pflicht genommen fühlen, diese anzuregen!


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen verbunden mit dem Wunsch für ein glückliches Händchen.
Ich hoffe, dass ihr bei angelpolitischen Themen die Finger in offene Wunden legt. Sollten euch die Infos dazu fehlen, könnt ihr ja den Thomas quasi stalken.


----------



## Georg Baumann (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Schönen Samstag erstmal. Ich lese fleißig mit, ohne alles immer gleich zu kommentieren. Eure Stimmungslage/Wünsche sind auf jeden Fall für uns extrem wichtig. Angelpolitik interessiert mich ja selber stark. An die Hintergrundinfos wie Thomas werden wir allerdings nicht von heute auf Morgen rankommen. Das hat sich Thomas ja über Jahre aufgebaut und 24/7 daran gearbeitet.


----------



## oberfranke (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Da ihr, dass neue Führungsteam einen mehr als vers....ten Start hingelegt habt, ist meine Begrüßung schon etwas skeptisch. 
Nach Goethe: "Die Botschaft hör ich wohl, allein mir fehlt der Glaube." 
Man wird sehen, wie es sich entwickelt.
Trotzdem, Euch und dem Board eine gute und erfolgreiche Zusammenarbeit.


----------



## geomas (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Gebt „den Neuen” doch bitte etwas Zeit.

Sie wurden ja (ebenso wie wir Nutzer hier beim Abgang von Thomas&Franz) in sehr kaltes Wasser geworfen. Und dieses Wasser ist mittlerweile nicht wärmer geworden, offenbar aber etwas aufgewühlter.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Schönen Samstag-Nachmittag allen!
Wir können natürlich die ganze Aufregung verstehen. Für die meisten hier kam das ganz unerwartet - wie für uns eben auch! 
Aus den ganzen Postings hier geht ja schon heraus, dass die Angel-Politik einen sehr hohen Stellenwert genossen hat. 
Eines kann ich versprechen: Trotz DAFV-Teil in Rute&Rolle werden wir immer einen kritischen Blick auf die Entwicklungen haben und behalten. 
Mit Sicherheit verschließen wir nicht die Augen, wenn etwas in eine falsche Richtung läuft.
Lasst uns hier bitte aber erst einmal an- und reinkommen. Gemeinsam können wir dann daran arbeiten, dass Ihr Euch hier weiterhin aufgehoben und wohl fühlt...
Wir geben unser Bestes!


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Auf jeden Fall sind das keine Dilletanten, es sind Medienprofis.
Dennoch ist das hier ein verdammt dickes Brett, welches gebohrt werden will und die Messlatte liegt verdammt hoch.
Sie schreiben selbst, dass sie Thomas und Franz nicht ersetzen können.

*Macht die beiden doch zu euren Freunden*|wavey:


----------



## Georg Baumann (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Hallo Brillendorsch - ich telefoniere und schreibe relativ regelmäßig mit Thomas. Und das nicht erst seit dieser Woche. Wir haben, wie ich finde, immer sehr offen und konstruktiv disktutiert. Inhaltlich waren wir meist sehr dicht beiander, vom Stil nicht immer ganz so dicht. Das ist aber eine Typfrage und ist ja auch gut so. Langer Rede, kurzer Sinn: Selbstverständlich stehen Thomas und Franz hier die Türen weit offen. Aber lasst auch den beiden mal ein bisschen Zeit, sich zu sortieren. Ohne mir anmaßen zu wollen, ins Innere der beiden gucken zu können, war mein Eindruck zumindest bei Thomas, dass er derzeit die Ruhe genießt. Was ich gut verstehen kann - jahrlang rund um die Uhr fürs AB mit so viel Eingagement im Einsatz zu sein, schlaucht ganz bestimmt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Hallo Georg,
na, da kommt ja Hoffnung auf.
Natürlich erwartet niemand, dass ihr den gleichen Stil habt. Es ist aber beruhigend, dass ihr den beiden positiv gestimmt seid.
Insgesamt glaube ich mittlerweile, dass sich riesige Chancen auftun können, sowohl für das Board, als auch für Rute & Rolle.
Wenn Angelpolitik künftig auch mehr in den Printmedien kritisch betrieben wird, könnte es die Verbände vieleicht dazu bewegen, doch noch den Arxxx hochzubekommen und endlich anfangen für uns Angler zu arbeiten.
Petri Christian


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Inhaltlich waren wir meist sehr dicht beiander, vom Stil nicht immer ganz so dicht.



Das kommt mir bekannt vor :q:q. Wat haben wir darüber diskutiert, aber - und das spricht für den lieben Thomas - er lässt sich nicht verbiegen.

Letztendlich hat er damit polarisiert und noch mehr Aufmerksamkeit erzeugt und somit (fast) alles richtig gemacht.

Ich kann mir allerdings nicht vorstellen, dass er hier noch einmal zurückkommt, leider!

Ich glaube er bastelt an seiner neuen Spielwiese und das ist auch gut so. Wenn hier ein wenig Politik kommt und von Thomas weiterhin an anderer Stelle Vollgas, dann gibt es schon Wind von zwei Seiten. Das finde ich persönllich besser.

Eventuell kann man ja eine Kooperation aufbauen...


----------



## bacalo (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Wenn der Wind der Veränderung weht,
bauen einige Menschen Mauern
und einige Windmühlen. 

Wünsche dem neuen AB-Team alles Gute!



​
​


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Das Posting von meckpomm wirkt mir persönlich zu sehr aufbereitet.... 

Wer die Diskussionen und Abläufe von Anfang an verfolgt hat kommt relativ schnell zu der Frage:

Welche Pressestelle /welcher Verband könnte dahinter stehen /stecken? 

Oder könnte das offensichtliche, pointierte weglassen von Faktenlagen zufällig daher rühren, dass der User von der schieren Menge an Text /Information überfordert war und das Ganze nur überflogen hat? 

Ich hoffe nur dass dieser Post nicht zur Meinungsbildung der User beiträgt- bestenfalls die User dazu animiert, sich bei Interesse den gesamten Strang zur Angelpolitik selbst durchzulesen und Position zu beziehen!

Das braucht nicht diskutiert werden - ist meine Meinung zur Sache, die abzuändern erfordert zuviel Arbeit :m


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

ich hoffe ja das franky wieder kommt!!!  den hab ich gerne gelesen.

jungs und nu mal büschen lieb.


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht, was an Rene seinem Beitrag nicht verstanden wird.



:q YMMD


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

@ kati - ich ziehe meinen Hut!

Soviel Fleißarbeit und Erklärungen war mir meckpomm gar nicht wert :m

Danke für die Mühen |wavey:


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Auch wenn sich dein Beitrag tatsächlich verdächtig nach einem Verband anhört, teile ich die Meinung darin weitgehend.
> 
> Journalismus ist eben nicht, den Leser dahin zu bringen, die eigene Meinung zu teilen, sondern den Leser in die Lage zu versetzen, sich selbst eine zu bilden.
> 
> Und hier kann man vermutlich von professionellen Redakteuren deutlich mehr erwarten. Hoffentlich.



Zur Erinnerung - Es wurde sich redlich und ernsthaft darum gekümmert, Sachverhalte und Zusammenhänge von allen Seiten zu beleuchten! 
Wenn sich jedoch Verbände/ Organisationen und Einzelpersonen gänzlich in den Mantel des Schweigens hüllen, ist jede Redaktion - sei sie noch so professionell - im Hintertreffen... 

Meinungsbildung? Würden wir die Informationspolitik der Verbände als Maßstab hernehmen, wäre das Zeitalter der Aufklärung noch weit in der Zukunft.... Die Klagen gegen Honeyball und Thomas odne ich zeitlich mal in den Bereich "Ende der Inquisition" ein


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



honeybee schrieb:


> Sollte man als Mod die leicht persönlich angehauchte Schiene nicht vielleicht unterlassen?
> Hat sich also leider nix geändert bisher. Na gut, ist auch noch nicht der 28.



Ich bin hauptsächlich als Normalo hier unterwegs - habe ich auch schon so angedeutet - oder deutest du das äußern meiner persönlichen Meinung fälschlicherweise als moderative Eingriffe? 

Gegenfrage - sollte man als User davon ausgehen, dass die Moderatoren ihre eigene Meinung bedingungslos zurückstellen und sich anderen gegenüber grundsätzlich devot verhalten zu haben? 
MITNICHTEN! :m

Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr immer so mit dem 28.habt...


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Alles was irgendwie mit dem DAFV zu tun hat, wird massiv und beleidigend angegangen. Da soll sich jemand persönlich zu erkennen geben? Eine sachliche Diskussion ist doch diesbezüglich lange nicht mehr möglich.
> 
> Gruß
> Rene



Ich möchte jetzt nicht auf Einzelheiten deines Postings rumhacken, aber es wurden (meiner Meinung nach)  einige Sachen bewusst ausgelassen. 
Das ist in meinen Augen mehr als nur unglücklich! 

Wenn man als eine der "streitenden Parteien"  die Möglichkeit /Gelegenheit entdeckt, so etwas wie einen diplomatischen Neuanfang machen zu können - warum macht man das auf diese Art und Weise? 

Kann man nicht einfach einen klaren Schnitt zur Vergangenheit machen und sich klar und deutlich zu erkennen geben, die Gelegenheit nutzen um das Vertrauen zur Anglerschaft wieder zu erlangen? 

Ihr seid der Verband - zeigt Interesse, zeigt Offenheit und Ehrlichkeit! 
Hört auf mit diesen Grabenkämpfen! 

Setzt euch bitte zusammen und beratet wie ihr im Anglerboard künftig wahrgenommen werden wollt - als "die da oben", als Gegner, oder als unsere Interessenvertreter....


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Selbstreflektion ist natürlich Bestandteil....


----------



## Gast (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Ihr labert hier schon alles kaputt bevor es angefangen hat :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Irgendwie sollte das mal jemand abtrennen hier und ein separates Thema aus den Ängsten und Vorbehalten machen.......
Es stellt sich jemand vor und der Trööt wird mit anderen,
sicherlich nicht unwichtigen, aber an dieser Stelle wohl
unpassenden Diskussionen gefüllt.

Ich wollte aber einfach nur mal herzlich willkommen sagen und 
ein glückliches Händchen beim Betreiben dieser Plattform wünschen.
Wird sicherlich nicht einfach eigene Interessen und Useransprüche
unter einen Hut zu bringen.
Viel Erfolg dabei


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> Ich wollte aber einfach nur mal herzlich willkommen sagen und
> ein glückliches Händchen beim Betreiben dieser Plattform wünschen.
> Wird sicherlich nicht einfach eigene Interessen und Useransprüche
> unter einen Hut zu bringen.
> Viel Erfolg dabei



Haste schön geschrieben #6, das ist doch mal ein schönes Abschlusswort 
für diese etwas zu wüste Feuerwerk (s.o.) an einem Ort!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> Ich wollte aber einfach nur mal herzlich willkommen sagen und
> ein glückliches Händchen beim Betreiben dieser Plattform wünschen.
> Wird sicherlich nicht einfach eigene Interessen und Useransprüche
> unter einen Hut zu bringen.
> Viel Erfolg dabei



Haste schön geschrieben #6, das ist doch mal ein schönes Abschlusswort  (???)
für diese etwas zu wüste Feuerwerk (s.o.) an einem Ort! 

Dem kann man sich nun einfach anschliessen und schau'n wer mal ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Bis post 103 war alles im Rahmen, was nachträglich auch als absichtliche Provokation gekennzeichnet wurde. Da wurde eben einfach mal ein „Knochen hingeworfen“. Hier ist jemand wirklich an konstruktivem Meinungsaustausch interessiert.|rolleyes




meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> danke.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Das habe ich nie in Abrede gestellt.
> Sehr wohl aber, dass es danach lediglich darum ging, die eigenen, einseitigen und durch board-interne gegenseitige Befruchtung verstärkten Meinungen auch anderen aufzudrücken - bzw. Personen, die diese Meinungen nicht teilen, als "Verbandler" zu verunglimpfen. Wie einen Post darüber erst wieder geschehen.



Haste in dem von mir zitierten Beitrag aber so nicht rübergebracht - das ging klar in Richtung Vorwurf journalistischer Fehler.... |wavey:


----------



## kati48268 (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> Irgendwie sollte das mal jemand abtrennen hier und ein separates Thema aus den Ängsten und Vorbehalten machen.......
> Es stellt sich jemand vor und der Trööt wird mit anderen,
> sicherlich nicht unwichtigen, aber an dieser Stelle wohl
> unpassenden Diskussionen gefüllt.


Du hast völlig recht!
Da ich einiges an dem OT mitverursacht habe: konnte bei dem Mist einfach nicht mehr an mich halten.
Hier sollten wir jedoch mit den neuen Inhabern diskutieren.


----------



## geomas (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ...
> Hier sollten wir jedoch mit den neuen Inhabern diskutieren.



Man sollte evtl. zwischen Inhaber/Betreiber/Verlag und deren Angestellten (neue Mods/Admins) unterscheiden.


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich bin nicht der Verband. Ich spreche nicht für den DAFV. Ich mache weder Öffentlichkeitsarbeit für den DAFV, noch spreche mich mit diesem ab. Ich habe oder hatte dafür nie einen Auftrag oder eine Legitimation. Ich habe im DAFV nie ein Amt bekleidet. Wieso werde ich dann mit "den Verbanditen"/ "den da oben" subsummiert.
> 
> ...



Wenn dem so ist, dann kann ich mich für die Anrede nur entschuldigen - dafür, dass du kein Berufener jener Stellen bist, hast du dich aber ganz schön stark in den Ring geworfen... 

Rechtfertigen muss sich hier grundsätzlich niemand - aber wer sich klar positioniert (und etwas unkorrekt /unvollständig ) äußert, sollte es auch ertragen können wenn er hinterfragt wird.... Ich muss da auch ständig durch :m


----------



## vonda1909 (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Die neuen können machen was und wie sie wollen doch recht machen sie nie allen etwas doch das gute da es nichts kostet kann man rein und raus wie man möchte wem es nicht past wie es werden könnte soll doch gehen und sich seine meinungs genossen suchen wo immer sie sind.und schon ist friede freude eierkuchen:vik:


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Schade um die verschwendeten Buchstaben - da hätte glatt ein Posting von werden können


----------



## vonda1909 (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Schade um die verschwendeten Buchstaben - da hätte glatt ein Posting von werden können



Treffer und versenkt..dem ersten auf die Füße getreten


----------



## Danielsu83 (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Hallo Zusammen,

 erst mal freut es mich das es einen neuen Betreiber gibt, der den Betrieb vermutlich professionell angeht. Ich hoffe das ihr weiterhin den Angelpolitischen Bereich bespielen werdet. Ich hoffe das ihr in der Sache ähnlich hart rangehen werdet wie Thomas, aber ich würde mir durchaus einen sachlicheren Ton wünschen. 

 Was Meckpomm/Rene anbetrifft finde ich es schon lustig das er jetzt hier den Verbandsclaqueur gibt. Noch lustiger finde ich aber das ausgerechnet Rene der im Karpfenspezial als Mod agiert und es dabei häufig an Sachlichkeit mangeln lässt. Der außerdem nie um einen persönlichen Angriff verlegen ist, und meisten in Begleitung seiner eigene kleinen Meinungsarmee auftaucht. Das ausgerechnet dieser Rene sich hier über mangelnde Sachlichkeit auslässt und sich über ein etwas schärferen Ton beklagt.

 Ich könnte mich kringelig lachen. 

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

:q virtuelle Schulterklappen mit Rang Zeichen sowie Ehrenmedallien sind im Verbesserungsvorschläge - Thread noch gar nicht vorgeschlagen worden :q

Aber gebt den Leuten doch erst einmal Zeit sich hier einzuarbeiten und ein Konzept zu entwickeln :m

Natürlich bleibt der ganze Kram aus der Wild-West Zeit nicht dauerhaft hier bestehen... und auf die Boardregeln wird ebenfalls geachtet werden


----------



## west1 (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

235 Beiträge zur Begrüßung der neuen Board Betreiber ,Respekt!

Da setzt ich doch meinen gleich dazu.

Willkommen die neuen!


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

bei den Eskimos ging  die Begrüßung auch immer lieb ab.


----------



## Heidechopper (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Ich bin eben erst auf diesen Thread gestoßen. Meine Konsequenz daraus: Ich werde mir die Neuen und ihre Postings eine Weile aus dem Hintergrund ansehen und dann ggfs. einen einfachen Schritt machen: raus aus dem Board und gut is!
DAFV-Geschwafel müßte ich mir nicht antun.

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



hans albers schrieb:


> also ich habe andere nicht ständig als anglerfeinde ,
> vegetarier, schützer,lesben etc.. bezeichnet..
> nur weil man eine andere meinung vertrat.
> (ganz guter stil, wirklich !!! )
> ...



Harter Tobak, reichlich vergallopiert! 

Ich rate dringend dazu, das hier an Ort und Stelle zu belegen... 

Habe das mal zur Beurteilung weitergeleitet


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Oh ha, nach drei Tage aut of order das Angelboard angeklickt, 
diesen Thread geöffnet, 1 1/2Std. gelesen und nun tränen mir die Augen.:c

Dennoch freue ich mich, dass es hier weitergeht und wünsche *ALLEN *Beteiligten gutes Gelingen. #6


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



hans albers schrieb:


> yap...
> 
> 
> habe ich kein problem mit...



Nicht quatschen - MACHEN!


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



hans albers schrieb:


> alter, jetzt komm ma runter...



Kein Stück! 
Und sich ins Halbdunkle der PN zurückziehen gibbet nicht! 
Du hast dich auf die Bühne gestellt - nu sing gefälligst!


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Keine Sorge - das bleibt bis zur Klärung und wird nicht vergessen!

Bei sowas bin ich flexibel wie eine Bordsteinkante.


----------



## ralle (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Beitrag vom User Stonie am	16.11.2003 




> Wir sind so stark,wie wir einig, und so schwach, wie wir gespalten sind...
> 
> Es soll Zwietracht und Feindseligkeit verbreitet werden. Dem
> können wir nur entgegentreten, wenn wir ein nicht minder
> ...




Dieser ist momentan aktueller denn je !!


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Fetter Angler schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird es neue Mods geben. Gerade dieser Jose ist hier extrem launisch und rüde aufgefallen.



:q https://youtu.be/D8BQXcoKIF0


----------



## ralle (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Fetter Angler schrieb:


> Willkürlich Sogenannte VerwarnPunkte geben, aber sonst nix auf die Kette kriegen. Diese Murkser brauch kein Mensch. Hoffentlich wird der Betreiber nicht wieder solche Murkser nominieren.



Ich sags mal so

Verbale Kommunikation entspricht einem duktilen Münzmetall, das dem der diametralen Handlung in seiner Wertigkeit unterzuordnen ist.


----------



## ralle (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Ich werde mir den Schwachsinn von einigen hier nicht mehr reinziehen. Falls  nicht die Etikette von einigen hier schnellstens zurückkommt, sperre ich diese rigoros.


----------



## ralle (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Kammerjäger...!! Kammerjäger....!
> Es wird mal langsam Zeit hier zu fegen... .



so einmal habe ich gefegt.


----------



## Honeyball (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Nein hast du nicht.Aber warum beide nicht dabei sind ,weiß ich leider auch nicht.





exil-dithschi schrieb:


> klar geht es weiter, wie wird man sehen.
> bei den mods vermisse ich honeyball&Jose, oder hab' ich die übersehen?


Kurze Antwort von mir, weil ich mit dicker Grippe flachliege:
Ich warte in Ruhe ab, wohin sich das Ganze entwickelt. 
Und solange keiner sich verpflichtet fühlt dagegen zu wirken, dass die jahrzehntelange hervorragende und erfolgreiche Arbeit von Franz und Thomas von einzelnen Ignoranten in den Dreck gezogen wird, rühre ich keinen Finger. 
Wäre ich noch Boardmod, hätte es schon massig Verwarnungen gegeben.Aber die Verantwortung darüber liegt einzig beim neuen Betreiber und wenn der es für richtig hält, sich ins gemachte Nest zu kaufen und Verunglimpfungen der Macher nicht zu ahnden, wird dies hier nie wieder mein AB werden.


----------



## Jose (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Kurze Antwort von mir, weil ich mit dicker Grippe flachliege:
> Ich warte in Ruhe ab, wohin sich das Ganze entwickelt.
> Und solange keiner sich verpflichtet fühlt dagegen zu wirken, dass die jahrzehntelange hervorragende und erfolgreiche Arbeit von Franz und Thomas von einzelnen Ignoranten in den Dreck gezogen wird, rühre ich keinen Finger.
> Wäre ich noch Boardmod, hätte es schon massig Verwarnungen gegeben.Aber die Verantwortung darüber liegt einzig beim neuen Betreiber und wenn der es für richtig hält, sich ins gemachte Nest zu kaufen und Verunglimpfungen der Macher nicht zu ahnden, wird dies hier nie wieder mein AB werden.



dito.
Ich warte in Ruhe ab, wohin sich das Ganze entwickelt. 
Und solange keiner sich verpflichtet fühlt dagegen zu wirken, dass die  jahrzehntelange hervorragende und erfolgreiche Arbeit von Franz und  Thomas von einzelnen Ignoranten in den Dreck gezogen wird, rühre ich  keinen Finger. 


und falls ich doch wieder einsteige, dann wird es etliche dreckschleudern im AB weniger geben.

ganz rüde versprochen #6


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Danke euch beiden (Jose und Honey)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Auch von mir Danke, in der Hoffnung auf Erfüllung Eurer „Wünsche“.


----------



## Hering 58 (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Kurze Antwort von mir, weil ich mit dicker Grippe flachliege:
> Ich warte in Ruhe ab, wohin sich das Ganze entwickelt.
> Und solange keiner sich verpflichtet fühlt dagegen zu wirken, dass die jahrzehntelange hervorragende und erfolgreiche Arbeit von Franz und Thomas von einzelnen Ignoranten in den Dreck gezogen wird, rühre ich keinen Finger.
> Wäre ich noch Boardmod, hätte es schon massig Verwarnungen gegeben.Aber die Verantwortung darüber liegt einzig beim neuen Betreiber und wenn der es für richtig hält, sich ins gemachte Nest zu kaufen und Verunglimpfungen der Macher nicht zu ahnden, wird dies hier nie wieder mein AB werden.



Danke Honeyball,und Gute Besserung!
__________________


----------



## wilhelm (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Unglaublich was hier zum Teil abgeht.
Da haben sich die Mods jahrelang für uns den Ar....h aufgerissen für Null Kohle,
und dann dieses nachtreten, Pfui Teufel!

Wenn man (n) Probleme mit einem Mod oder Admin hatte war das immer lösbar, Notfalls mit einer klärenden PN.

Mir hat des öfteren  der Still von Thomas auch nicht zugesagt und habe das auch kundgetan, er hat es zur Kenntnis genommen, eine Verwarnung habe ich deshalb  nie bekommen ( habe eh keine ).

Darum seid doch froh das es Forenmitglieder gibt die aus freien Stücken extrem viel Zeit und Arbeit aufwenden um unentgeltlich für uns die Dreck....beit  zu machen oder machten.

Und wie man im Rheinland sagt " *jeder Jeck ist anders* " in diesen Sinne,
Denkt mal der ein oder andere darüber nach bevor er loslegt wie eine Wildwutz.


----------



## hans albers (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

.. gehört auch noch dazu...


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Diejenigen mit fetter Schrift sind voll befugt -

Drohungen hab ich nicht gelesen, höchstens was von unterstellten Drohungen seitens der User... 

Dass hier nicht alles so bleibt bzw auf Dauer weiter toleriert wird müsste eigentlich jedem klar sein... 

Ich für meinen Teil hab ein dickes Fell und ein gutes Gedächtnis...... und zur Not auch Zettel und Stift :m


----------



## Hering 58 (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Unglaublich was hier zum Teil abgeht.
> Da haben sich die Mods jahrelang für uns den Ar....h aufgerissen für Null Kohle,
> und dann dieses nachtreten, Pfui Teufel!
> 
> ...



Dem ist nichts hinzu zu fügen. Wilhelm,du sprichst mir aus der Seele.Danke


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



hans albers schrieb:


> yap,
> das wäre enfacher für dich gewesen, ich weiss....



Nö- das wäre ein klares Statement gewesen dass du in der Lage bist Fehler einzugestehen und dich zu entschuldigen! 

So wirkt das wie eine Gegendarstellung in der Bildzeitung - winzig klein zwischen großen anderen Artikeln versteckt!


----------



## honeybee (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> honey ,
> das ist nix schlimmes ------------



Nicht? Also das WAR ein Begrüßungsthread.
Tolle Begrüßungen.....da hätte ich gleich die Nase voll als neuer Betreiber.

Aber wenn ihr meint, das das dem AB gut tut.....


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

war doch immer schon so!!!!

eine weile geht es und dann kommt OT


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

wir haben unsere neuen Board - Betreiber beGrüßt;-))

Herzlich willkommen|wavey:

wir sind ja wie eine kleine Familie die streitet und zankt.

da ist doch liebe.


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Servus Christian und Georg,

schön, dass das AB bestehen bleibt!

Petri aus Bayern
Toni


----------



## Lommel (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Servus Christian und Georg,
> 
> schön, dass das AB bestehen bleibt!
> 
> ...



Ich glaube nicht das die antworten, die sind wahrscheinlich beim Verlagsleiter und verlangen eine schmerzensgeldzulage. 

Ansonsten schließe ich mich an und sage herzlich willkommen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

doch!
im herzen von uns.

aber jetzt kommt was neues!

also trauer weg und ein neu start.

mach mal nee dose Surströmming auf beim Quappen-Angeln|gr:


----------



## Christian.Siegler (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Gefahrenzulage klingt gut - werde ich mal ansprechen 

@Toni_1962
Danke und Grüße nach Bayern!


----------



## geomas (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

OT: so „heiß” ist der Link nun auch wieder nicht ;-)



An „die Neuen”: habt Ihr einen Fahrplan für das AB oder seht Ihr Euch erstmal in Ruhe an, wie es momentan läuft (und wo es evtl. momentan hakt)?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



geomas schrieb:


> OT: so „heiß” ist der Link nun auch wieder nicht ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> An „die Neuen”: habt Ihr einen Fahrplan für das AB oder seht Ihr Euch erstmal in Ruhe an, wie es momentan läuft (und wo es evtl. momentan hakt)?



Hey geomas.
Wir arbeiten an einem Fahrplan, schauen natürlich auch, wie einige Sachen laufen und sind im Lernmodus...


----------



## Andal (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Sachen gehen hier ab... sagenhaft

Da ist man man 10 Wochen etwas gelähmt (Herzinfarkt, Schlaganfall und ne satte Blicklähmung) und schon ist alles anders.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Alles Gute zum somit zweimal neu aufwachen! :m #6

konntest ja nicht einfach auch noch gehen ... #d


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Andal schrieb:


> Sachen gehen hier ab... sagenhaft
> 
> Da ist man man 10 Wochen etwas gelähmt (Herzinfarkt, Schlaganfall und ne satte Blicklähmung) und schon ist alles anders.





Jaaaa er lebt noch, er lebt noch.......|jump:

|welcome:back!|wavey:


----------



## hecht99 (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Schön das du wieder da bist Andal, haben dich direkt ein wenig vermisst  Hoffe dir geht es wieder etwas besser


----------



## pennfanatic (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Ein herzliches wiederwillkommmen.
Schön das du wieder da bist !!!


----------



## Andal (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Wird schon wieder werden. Nur die Seherei ist noch arg übel. Bitte um Nachsicht bei meinem Geschreibsel.


----------



## Xianeli (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Dann mal herzliche willkommen zurück und weiterhin gute Besserung. Hast einiges verpasst... Naja eigentlich war es besser all das nicht zu erleben was hier abging


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

1962

is back

#6


----------



## bombe20 (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

ich freue mich sehr das du wieder da bist andal und hoffe auf deine vollständige genesung.


----------



## hanzz (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Ach Andal. Schön dich zu lesen.
Das wird noch. Wünsche dir alles Gute.


----------



## ulli1958m (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Dann hau ich hier auch ein ganz wichtiges OT rein :m

|welcome: Andal und weiterhin gute Besserung #6

#h


----------



## hans albers (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

na , dann alles gute weiterhin,
 und welcome back im neuen AB !!


----------



## Deep Down (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Das ist doch mal ne schöne Welcome-Back-Meldung!

Ich wünsche gute Genesung!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Andal schrieb:


> und schon ist alles anders.



Unsere Wertschätzung auf keinen Fall! 

Ein herzliches willkommen zurück.


----------



## west1 (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> Dann hau ich hier auch ein ganz wichtiges OT rein :m
> 
> |welcome: Andal und weiterhin gute Besserung #6
> 
> #h



In diesem Fall hab ich nix gegen das OT und wünsche das selbe!


----------



## Andal (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Also hat die Wirtschaft jetzt neue Wirtsleute. Wo ist das Problem? Es steht und fällt eh alles mit  den Gästen.


----------



## ramrod1708 (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Andal schrieb:


> Also hat die Wirtschaft jetzt neue Wirtsleute. Wo ist das Problem? Es steht und fällt eh alles mit  den Gästen.


Danke Andal,
Besser hätte man es nicht sagen können!

Gut das es dir besser geht. 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## glavoc (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Schön wieder von Andal zu lesen. #6Weiterhin gute Genesung und die besten Wünsche!

Den neuen Besitzern auch von mir ein unvoreingenommenes Willkommen!
Danke auch für eure ehrliche und transparente Ansagen.
(das wir in einer Welt der Tauschwert-Verwertung leben,sollte uns ja allen klar sein  )

grüßle


----------



## Kochtopf (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Andal schrieb:


> Also hat die Wirtschaft jetzt neue Wirtsleute. Wo ist das Problem? Es steht und fällt eh alles mit  den Gästen.



1. Schön dass du wieder da bist
2. Mach uns bitte nicht wieder solche Sorgen 
3. Es steht und fällt mit dem Bier


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Ne Blicklähmung kann bei manchen Beiträgen hier auch Vorteile haben :q

Weiterhinn gute Besserung Andal und sieh zu, dass Du wieder fit wirst.

@ "die neuen": Euer Lernmodus sollte nicht zu lange dauern, ansonsten könnte das hier vollständig außer Kontrolle geraten...


----------



## harbec (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

... schön, wieder etwas von Dir zu lesen!
Es gibt  hier einige Neuigkeiten.
Deine netten Weisheiten haben mir gefehlt.


----------



## geomas (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Andal schrieb:


> Wird schon wieder werden. Nur die Seherei ist noch arg übel. Bitte um Nachsicht bei meinem Geschreibsel.



Dein „Geschreibsel” ist selbst mit beeinträchtigten Augen substanzreicher und stilvoller als viele andere Beiträge (nehme mich selbst da nicht aus, im Gegenteil).

Eine gute und schnelle Genesung wünsch ich Dir!


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Andal schrieb:


> Also hat die Wirtschaft jetzt neue Wirtsleute. Wo ist das Problem? Es steht und fällt eh alles mit  den Gästen.



Hallo Andal,

freut mich sehr, dass man wieder was von Dir hört.
Gute Besserung aus Franken#6.

wünscht

Lajos


----------



## exil-dithschi (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> @ "die neuen": Euer Lernmodus sollte nicht zu lange dauern, ansonsten könnte das hier vollständig außer Kontrolle geraten...


naja, außer kontrolle ist vielleicht mal wieder ein bissken zu viel drama, aber die richtung passt schon, denn natürlich steht und fällt alles mit dem wirt, nebst personal, logo.


----------



## Gast (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Ich finde jetzt nicht ads hier etwas außer Kontrolle gerät.
Im Gegenteil, ich empfinde es zur Zeit sehr angenehm hier.
Da gab es schon viel schlimmere Zeiten hier.
Es geht sogar verdächtig ruhig zu, fast unheimlich.


----------



## rhinefisher (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Ja - verdächtig friedlich.... aber schön... .


----------



## Knurrhahn (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

wird doch erst ab den 28.02.18 ernst hier. 
Herzlich willkommen den neuen Betreibern.


----------



## Andal (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Ich sehe da eh keinen Grund, das Gras sinnlos das Wachsen zu hören. Es geht nach wie vor ums Angeln und die Neuen sind  auch nicht auf der Brennsuppe dahergeschwommen. Ich wüßte jetzt be9m besten Willen nicht, warum der Wechsel nun der Community abträglich sein sollte!


----------



## MS aus G (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Auch von mir ein herzliches welcome back, Andal!!!

Hier, das wird schon werden!!! Seh zu das Du wieder vollständig Gesund wirst!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Hering 58 (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Dann mal herzlich willkommen zurück und weiterhin gute Besserung. Schön, wieder etwas von Dir zu lesen Andal.


----------



## yukonjack (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Dann mal herzlich willkommen zurück und weiterhin gute Besserung. Schön, wieder etwas von Dir zu lesen Andal.



dito und lass es langsam angehen.


----------



## Purist (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Andal schrieb:


> Sachen gehen hier ab... sagenhaft
> 
> Da ist man man 10 Wochen etwas gelähmt (Herzinfarkt, Schlaganfall und ne satte Blicklähmung) und schon ist alles anders.



Hauptsache du bist wieder da, Andal. #6

Was hast du deinem Körper angetan, damit er dich so früh so hart bestraft?


----------



## Zander Jonny (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Gut gekämpft Andal #6

Ich wünsche dir jetzt viel Ruhe


----------



## Ørret (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Jose schrieb:


> dito.
> Ich warte in Ruhe ab, wohin sich das Ganze entwickelt.
> Und solange keiner sich verpflichtet fühlt dagegen zu wirken, dass die  jahrzehntelange hervorragende und erfolgreiche Arbeit von Franz und  Thomas von einzelnen Ignoranten in den Dreck gezogen wird, rühre ich  keinen Finger.
> 
> ...



Hast ja nicht lange gewartet.....:q

Dann müssen wir uns ja jetzt in Acht nehmen und es wird wieder mehr Ordnung geben hier#6


----------



## Zander Jonny (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Ich glaub es geht schon wieder los :q


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Ich glaub es geht schon wieder los :q


:m
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tx-cIH8h3Os


----------



## Achim_68 (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich sehe da eh keinen Grund, das Gras sinnlos das Wachsen zu hören. Es geht nach wie vor ums Angeln und die Neuen sind  auch nicht auf der Brennsuppe dahergeschwommen. Ich wüßte jetzt be9m besten Willen nicht, warum der Wechsel nun der Community abträglich sein sollte!



Schön das du wieder da bist, ich wünsche Dir eine schnelle Genesung und gute Besserung


----------



## Vanner (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Andal, ich wünsche dir auch schnelle und möglichst vollständige Genesung.


----------



## Peter_Piper (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Hallo Andal,
zunächst einmal freut es mich von dir zu hören. Auf diesem Wege auch gute Genesung!!!



Andal schrieb:


> Also hat die Wirtschaft jetzt neue Wirtsleute. Wo ist das Problem? Es steht und fällt eh alles mit  den Gästen.


Naja, wenn die Küche/Koch nur bescheidenes Essen auf den Teller bringt und der Service dann auch noch das Gekochte mehr schlecht als recht serviert, kann das Wirtshaus noch so toll und die Wirtsleute noch so nett sein. Mal ganz davon ab, wenn dann am Stammtisch auch nur noch plumpe Parolen geschwungen werden, hat man nicht sonderlich große Lust, Gast zu sein.


----------



## Wuemmehunter (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Keiner wird gezwungen, in das Wirtshaus einzukehren.
Gruß wuemmehunter


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Naja, wenn die Küche/Koch nur bescheidenes Essen auf den Teller bringt und der Service dann auch noch das Gekochte mehr schlecht als recht serviert, kann das Wirtshaus noch so toll und die Wirtsleute noch so nett sein. Mal ganz davon ab, wenn dann am Stammtisch auch nur noch plumpe Parolen geschwungen werden, hat man nicht sonderlich große Lust, Gast zu sein.




Ist dem so?
Ist das Essen bescheiden?  Ist der Service schlecht nun? Ist was verkocht?
Am Stammtisch haben derzeit nur Gäste plumpe Parolen geschwungen und das bisherig gebotene gehörig selbst versalzen.

Aber wenn das Wirtshaus für dich einen schlechten Ruf hat, warum geht du denn dann dort essen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Spekuliert wird eben immer wenn der Wirt wechselt, die einen meinen das Essen wird schlechter und die anderen sagen, es kann nur besser werden. Am Ende wird jeder selbst entscheiden ob er weiter dort sein tägliches Menü genießt, ab und zu nur noch auf einen Drink mit lieb gewonnenen anderen Gästen kommt oder, weil auch die nicht mehr da sind, sich ein anderes Wirtshaus sucht, dessen Auswahl sich wiederum an den vorgenannten Kriterien und Verfügbarkeit orientiert.


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Wenn aber schon vorher geurteilt ist, nicht mal spekuliert 

Dieses Wirtshaus hat aber eine Besonderheit: 
Jeder darf mit kochen, 
jeder kann und ist hier Koch,

wenn aber einer nur bekocht werden will,
sogar alles vorgekaut serviert haben will vom Wirt
muss hinnehmen, was serviert wird, oder sich ein anderes Wirtshaus suchen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Egal wer kocht, schmecken muss es und das Ambiente darf auch gerne passen. Geschmäcker sind eben unterschiedlich.Den Spruch mit den vielen Köchen bringe ich jetzt nicht zu Ende.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Und in jeder Küche gibt es einen Chef, der für die Qualität der Speisen, den Service und dem Umgang miteinander verantwortlich ist. Hat er das nicht im Griff, ist die Zukunft des Wirtshauses ungewiss. Manchmal hilft dann auch nicht einmal mehr der "Rach"...|rolleyes


----------



## hans albers (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

wie gesagt, 
reisende soll man nicht aufhalten...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



hans albers schrieb:


> wie gesagt,
> reisende soll man nicht aufhalten...



Das ist mir zu einfach! Wenn viele bereits den Koffer gepackt haben und auf dem Sprung sind - die Kritik ist ja nicht erst seit gestern zu lesen - sollte man doch dem entgegenwirken, oder?

Das Board wird - wenn viele aktive User sich vom Acker machen - an Attraktivität verlieren. Das endet dann vermutlich in einer Spirale abwärts...

Willst Du das wirklich?


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Basti:
Der Spruch mit den vielen Köchen greift hier nicht, weil ein Forum von vielen Köchen lebt, außer natürlich man will ein Forum mit einem Chefkoch, hinnehmehend, dass dieser zunehmend andere Köche mit anderen Rezepten und Geschmachsrichtigen nicht neben sich duldet, und der alles vorgibt, vorkaut und nur noch wohlfällige Schmatzgeräusche hören will:
"Warum rülpset und pfurzet ihr nicht, hat es euch nicht geschmeckt?!"


----------



## hans albers (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



> Das ist mir zu einfach! Wenn viele bereits den Koffer gepackt haben und  auf dem Sprung sind - die Kritik ist ja nicht erst seit gestern zu lesen  - sollte man doch dem entgegenwirken, oder?
> 
> Das Board wird - wenn viele aktive User sich vom Acker machen - an  Attraktivität verlieren. Das endet dann vermutlich in einer Spirale  abwärts...
> 
> Willst Du das wirklich





nee....
da bin ich voll bei dir..

habe  ich ja schon mehrmals geschrieben:
das board lebt von seinen usern und dem,
was diese hier einbringen wollen und teilen.


mir sind nur die schwarzseher etwas suspekt,
die dann in einer veränderung gleich etwas negatives sehen, 
anstatt erstmal abzuwarten, 
vor allem nach der vorstellung der neuen in den letzten tagen.
veränderung kann auch manchmal was gutes sein.


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



hans albers schrieb:


> wie gesagt,
> reisende soll man nicht aufhalten...



schon lange gesagt, auch wenn es auch damals nicht meiner Meinung entsprach:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Reisende soll man ziehen lassen!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Basti:
> Der Spruch mit den vielen Köchen greift hier nicht, weil ein Forum von vielen Köchen lebt, außer natürlich man will ein Forum mit einem Chefkoch, hinnehmehend, dass dieser zunehmend andere Köche mit anderen Rezepten und Geschmachsrichtigen nicht neben sich duldet, und der alles vorgibt, vorkaut und nur noch wohlfällige Schmatzgeräusche hören will:
> "Warum rülpset und pfurzet ihr nicht, hat es euch nicht geschmeckt?!"



Nicht umsonst habe ich den Spruch nicht zu Ende gebracht und mit einem augenzwinkerndem Smiley versehen, was soll ich denn noch tun. Desweiteren habe ich bewusst auf jegliche Wertung verzichtet. Wer hier welche Geräusche hören will und tolleriert bleibt eben abzuwarten. Und nicht zu vergessen, welche Geräusche kommen vom Wirt selber.


----------



## hans albers (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

yap,

etwas anlaufschwierigkeiten...der motor


----------



## Sharpo (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Basti:
> Der Spruch mit den vielen Köchen greift hier nicht, weil ein Forum von vielen Köchen lebt, außer natürlich man will ein Forum mit einem Chefkoch, hinnehmehend, dass dieser zunehmend andere Köche mit anderen Rezepten und Geschmachsrichtigen nicht neben sich duldet, und der alles vorgibt, vorkaut und nur noch wohlfällige Schmatzgeräusche hören will:
> "Warum rülpset und pfurzet ihr nicht, hat es euch nicht geschmeckt?!"



Wahrscheinlich genauso wie viele andere Foren...Stippforum, Matchangler etc.

mehr oder weniger ist überall tot Hose ..

Schaun wir mal..
viel sinniges kommt derzeit hier (im Forum)  ja nicht rum


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



bastido schrieb:


> Nicht umsonst habe ich den Spruch nicht zu Ende gebracht und mit einem augenzwinkerndem Smiley versehen, was soll ich denn noch tun. Desweiteren habe ich bewusst auf jegliche Wertung verzichtet. Wer hier welche Geräusche hören will und tolleriert bleibt eben abzuwarten. Und nicht zu vergessen, welche Geräusche kommen vom Wirt selber.



Habe ja nur deinen unvollendeten Spruch beendet im Kontext, muss nicht widersprüchlich zu deinem sein;

könnten wir hier einer Meinung sein? Nein, nicht wirklich, oder?,  wäre ja langweilig


----------



## Achim_68 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Bitte zurück zum Thema - Danke


----------



## Kochtopf (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich genauso wie viele andere Foren...Stippforum, Matchangler etc.
> 
> mehr oder weniger ist überall tot Hose ..
> 
> ...


Einspruch! In den Boadbetreiberwechsel/Anglerboard 2.Nase etc. Threads kommt mittlerweile nahezu nur noch das Wiedergekäue der ersten 100 Beiträge und damit nix neues aber sonst empfinde ich keinen nennenswerten Rückgang an für mich interessanten Themen. Mag daran liegen, dass der Ükel dem rauhen Forenwind zum trotze ein Ort harnonischer Glückseligkeit ist aber grundsätzlich normalisiert es sich wieder. Honeybee postet keine Kamikazethreads mehr, jose moddet vor sich hin und selbst der Friedfischzwölfender Andal ist wieder an Board.
Also, meine Bitte an alle: beruhigt euch, geht angeln, schreibt drüber und lasst uns gemeinsam die Zukunft anpacken und gucken was passiert.
Die große Stärke des AB ist diversität, vom Aalansitzer bis Zanderspinner haben hier alle Platz und können sich austauschen. Wenn man dann noch etwas Toleranz walten lässt kann das AB ein Hort des Wissens und Austauschs sein. Das bedeutet ja nicht, dass man sich nicht vortrefflich fachlich streiten kann.


----------



## Sharpo (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Einspruch! In den Boadbetreiberwechsel/Anglerboard 2.Nase etc. Threads kommt mittlerweile nahezu nur noch das Wiedergekäue der ersten 100 Beiträge und damit nix neues aber sonst empfinde ich keinen nennenswerten Rückgang an für mich interessanten Themen. Mag daran liegen, dass der Ükel dem rauhen Forenwind zum trotze ein Ort harnonischer Glückseligkeit ist aber grundsätzlich normalisiert es sich wieder. Honeybee postet keine Kamikazethreads mehr, jose moddet vor sich hin und selbst der Friedfischzwölfender Andal ist wieder an Board.
> Also, meine Bitte an alle: beruhigt euch, geht angeln, schreibt drüber und lasst uns gemeinsam die Zukunft anpacken und gucken was passiert.
> Die große Stärke des AB ist diversität, vom Aalansitzer bis Zanderspinner haben hier alle Platz und können sich austauschen. Wenn man dann noch etwas Toleranz walten lässt kann das AB ein Hort des Wissens und Austauschs sein. Das bedeutet ja nicht, dass man sich nicht vortrefflich fachlich streiten kann.




Wie gesagt abwarten (ich sagte ja auch  mehr oder weniger)

Tipps & Tricks, Infos zu Angelgeräten etc. greifen sich schnell ab.
Hast Du einmal die Info wird es ruhig.
Auch das ganze Stammtisch gequatsche ....verflüchtigt sich oder geht auf die private Schiene über.

Wirklich interessante Traffic produzieren Verbandsinfos etc.
ist überall das gleiche Schema zu erkennen. Ist ein schleichender Prozess..mal schneller mal langsamer.
Nichts ist für die Ewigkeit...
und wenn Thomas sein Netzwerk geöffnet hat...


Aber wie gesagt abwarten..


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Achim_68 schrieb:


> Bitte zurück zum Thema - Danke



Achim, alles voll im Thema


----------



## Andal (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Jetzt lasst dem Kindl doch erst einmal Ze9t...

1. "Maulen" hauptsächlich eh wieder die, die die auch sonst nicht so viel produziert haben und 

2. ist die Jahreszeit nicht grad ideal.

Das wird schon werden! #h


----------



## Minimax (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Hallo Andal,
 auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen zurück, und weiterhin gute Genesung.
 Wer weiss, schau ich aus dem Fenster, bringst Du vielleicht Den Frühling mit?
 Herzliche Grüße,
 Dein
 Minimax


----------



## honeybee (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Honeybee postet keine Kamikazethreads mehr



Das fehlt Dir wohl? 

Es gibt wichtigeres als das AB......
Arbeit, Familie, Hobbys etc.....


----------



## Kochtopf (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



honeybee schrieb:


> Das fehlt Dir wohl?
> 
> Es gibt wichtigeres als das AB......
> Arbeit, Familie, Hobbys etc.....



Um Himmelswillen, nein 
Aber du hast recht, es gibt wichtigeres als das AB aber das AB ist ein (kleiner) Teil meines liebsten Hobbies.


----------



## ralle (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Achim_68 schrieb:


> Bitte zurück zum Thema - Danke



Nur zur Erinnerung !


----------



## romelade (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Liebes Rute & Rolle Team,

auch von mir ein HERZLICHES Willkommen im Forum
und auf eine schöne gemeinsame Zeit =)

LG
rome


----------



## Fruehling (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Weil ich ja noch nicht konnte |supergri:

Tight lines!

So oder so... 


OT an (man ist ja lernfähig) :

*Beste Besserung, Andal!*


----------



## Ørret (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Kommt ja irgendwie herzlich wenig von den neuen Admins/Mods/Angeljournalisten.....da hätte ich deutlich mehr Beitrag zum Forum erwartet#c


----------



## Andal (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Was will man jetzt groß aufreissen? Bei der Kälte und Kürze der Zeit. Abwarten und guten heißen Tee trinken!  |wavey:


----------



## geomas (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Ørret schrieb:


> Kommt ja irgendwie herzlich wenig von den neuen Admins/Mods/Angeljournalisten.....da hätte ich deutlich mehr Beitrag zum Forum erwartet#c



Ich find „ne ruhige Hand” zum Start ganz passend. 
„Die Neuen” müssen sich erstmal ein Bild vom bunten Treiben hier machen können und ne Strategie entwickeln, wie sie neben ihrer eigentlichen Arbeit (Print) hier agieren wollen.


----------



## Ørret (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

OK Andal, dann kauf ich mir morgen mal neuen Tee


----------



## Andal (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Genug Tee im Haus ist ungemein wichtig! :m


----------



## u-see fischer (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Wie im Eingangspost ja auch steht, erfolgt die rechtliche Übernahme auch erst zum 01.03.2018. Aktuell ist das AB juristisch noch in den Händen des alten Eigentümer.


----------



## Kochtopf (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Andal schrieb:


> Genug Tee im Haus ist ungemein wichtig! :m



Bünting, Grün. :m


----------



## Christian.Siegler (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



geomas schrieb:


> Ich find „ne ruhige Hand” zum Start ganz passend.
> „Die Neuen” müssen sich erstmal ein Bild vom bunten Treiben hier machen können und ne Strategie entwickeln, wie sie neben ihrer eigentlichen Arbeit (Print) hier agieren wollen.



Auf den Punkt gebracht geomas :m


----------



## Christian.Siegler (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Wie im Eingangspost ja auch steht, erfolgt die rechtliche Übernahme auch erst zum 01.03.2018. Aktuell ist das AB juristisch noch in den Händen des alten Eigentümer.



Und auch das spielt eine große Rolle!!!

Einige Sachen sind schon in Planung. Wir sitzen in den Startlöchern und sind guter Dinge #h


----------



## Oyabun (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Ørret schrieb:


> Kommt ja irgendwie herzlich wenig von den neuen Admins/Mods/Angeljournalisten.....da hätte ich deutlich mehr Beitrag zum Forum erwartet#c






"Gut Ding braucht Weile"

ALso erstmal abwarten und Tee trinken..... ;-)



LG
Dirk


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

och nee kein Tee am ersten , Andal;-))   da hab ich 56ig


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Für Nobbi gibt es den mit nem ordentlichen Schuß Rum.

Ich bin gespannt was kommt. 

Wenn man sich die HP der Rute und Rolle ansieht, könnte man meinen, das die Themen die das Forum bewegen, mehr Stellenwert in der Onlinepräsenz eingenommen hätten.

Ich hoffe, das wir die möglichen Synergieeffekte nutzen können.


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Presslufthammer Bernhard Songtext
Die Leute erzählen ich humpel wenn ich gehe 
Und die Ohren wollen auch nicht mehr so richtig 
Inne Frühstückspause verschüttel? ich den Tee 
Aber für mich ist das alles nicht so wichtig.

;-))


----------



## Michael_05er (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

So, auch von mir herzlich willkommen und gutes Gelingen an die neue Crew! Im Borad gings schon immer mal hoch her, das wird sich nicht ändern. Und es wird immer jemanden geben, der darauf hinweist, dass früher alles besser war. 
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Georg Baumann (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Danke für Eure lieben Worte - tut in der ganzen Hektik ehrlich gesagt ganz gut ... Derzeit haben wir noch keinen Zugang zum Backend, etc. und können hier noch nicht loslegen. Außerdem sind hinter den Kulissen noch so viele Dinge zu klären, dass ich einfach auf Euer Verständnis hoffe, dass wir redaktionell noch nicht Vollgas geben können. Um mal einen Spruch meiner lieben Oma zu zitieren: Das Kalb wird nicht in einem Tag zum Bullen ...  Ihr unterstützt das Board am allerbesten, wenn Ihr genau das tut, was Ihr tut: Nämlich weiterhin so sachlich und friedlich zu diskutieren. LG, Georg


----------



## Andal (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> och nee kein Tee am ersten , Andal;-))   da hab ich 56ig



Gib ordentlich Rum in den Tee - das ist  dem Anlass und dem Wetter angemessen! #h

Und glaubt es mir einfach. Es gibt wichtigere Dinge im Leben, als staatstragende Worte zum 1. März.


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

"Gutes braucht auch Weile" #h


----------



## hans albers (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



> Gib ordentlich Rum in den Tee



oder nen steifer grog..

bei dem wetter auch nicht verkehrt..


----------



## Fetter Angler (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Die Admins Georg Baumann und Christian Siegler machen jetzt schon einen äußerst guten und sympathischen Eindruck


----------



## Grünknochen (7. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Mag sein. Soweit man das im virtuellen Raum überhaupt beurteilen kann. Ich interessiere mich eh wirklich ausschließlich für in der Sache interessante Themen. Schaun mer mal, was da an Input von Seiten des Betreibers kommt. Die Angelrollen Übersetzungsnummer (https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=336935) jedenfalls trifft meinen Erwartungshorizont nicht im Ansatz, um es mal extrem neutral auszudrücken. Ich kann es absolut verstehen, dass ein am Anfang seines Hobbies stehender Angler Fragen hat zum Sinn/ Grund der unterschiedlichen Übersetzung von Angelrollen. Diese Fragen würden ihm mit Sicherheit von einigen netten Usern umfassend beantwortet werden. Das aber als Input mit dem Anspruch besonderer Erkenntnis in ein Forum einzuspeisen, ist - mit Verlaub - ich sag nix mehr. Sonst werde ich gesperrt. Egal, ich versuch mal rauszufinden, wie ich meine Schuhe anziehe. Gibt in den Tiefen des Netzes bestimmt so was wie ein Schuhforum...


----------



## Kochtopf (7. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Dir fehlt Thomas damit du dich an ihn schubbern kannst wie die Wildsau an der Eiche, oder? |pftroest:


----------



## wilhelm (7. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Ich würde mich auch ab und zu gerne schubbern .

Mal sehen ob es hier wieder  mal irgendwann " Schubberbäume gibt.#c


----------



## Grünknochen (7. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dir fehlt Thomas damit du dich an ihn schubbern kannst wie die Wildsau an der Eiche, oder? |pftroest:




Klar haben wir uns richtig gezofft. Schließlich haben wir in einigen Dingen sehr unterschiedliche Ansätze.
Aber: Auf persönlicher Ebene kommen wir prima miteinander aus. Dienst ist Dienst. Schnaps ist Schnaps. Anders ausgedrückt: Nichts ist besser, als den virtuellen Raum zu verlassen, den Telefonhörer zu ergreifen und miteinander zu reden. Im Übrigen sind mir eckige Menschen grundsätzlich lieber als konturlose Gummiwesen, die Du durch jedes Schlüsselloch ziehen kannst. Manchmal musst Du halt richtig Lärm machen, damit überhaupt Bewegung in ne Sache kommt. Forum auf Tütensuppenniveau ist kacke...


----------



## Kochtopf (7. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

War das vor oder nachdem ein Offtopicthread mit deinen Beiträgen von Thomas eröffnet wurde?


----------



## Jose (7. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> War das vor oder nachdem ein Offtopicthread mit deinen Beiträgen von Thomas eröffnet wurde?



jetzt stellste aber intime fragen :m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Jose schrieb:


> jetzt stellste aber intime fragen :m




Was auch zeigt, dass viele hier Thomas nur aus dem WWW kennen. Ich habe ja die Ehre Thomas sehr gut zu kennen - auch persönlich - und muss sagen, er ist ein geiler Typ!

Wir waren beim Stil der Diskussionen auch nicht immer auf Linie, aber ich habe seine Art respektiert. Sein input fehlt mir.

Da müssen sich die neuen echt strecken! Ich warte und bleibe gespannt. 4 Posts vom DAFV ÖA reichen auf jeden Fall nicht .

Ich denke von Georg wird aber noch einiges kommen. Auf der anderen Seite frage ich mich, ob die bei R&R nicht ausgelastet waren, das sie denken, das AB mal so nebenbei in der Spur zu halten. Das was Thomas & Co hier geleistet haben, war sicherlich nir auf 450.- Euro Basis.|kopfkrat


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Jose schrieb:


> jetzt stellste aber intime fragen :m



ja abba abba ,
Grünknochen hat doch was von Schlüsselloch gesreibt.

das war ne Zeitschrift;-))))


----------



## Ørret (7. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Wie, was?......nobbi jetzt sach  bloß die gute alte Schlüsselloch gibt's nich mehr:c:c:c


----------



## hans albers (8. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

ach so, an die "neuen" :


es sollte doch auch mal ein update der forensoftware
und dem design geben.

verdächtig ruhig hier wieder geworden im board.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (8. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



hans albers schrieb:


> ach so, an die "neuen" :
> 
> 
> es sollte doch auch mal ein update der forensoftware
> ...




Ja, das Update der Forensoftware ist tatsächlich geplant... 
Wir arbeiten daran. #6


----------



## Andal (8. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Jetzt wo man sich langsam an dieses denkmalgeschützte Grün gewöhnt hat.... :m:m:m


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ja, das Update der Forensoftware ist tatsächlich geplant...
> Wir arbeiten daran. #6


 wow, gibt es auch einen maschinenlesbaren Forenausweis?


----------



## hans albers (8. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Andal schrieb:


> Jetzt wo man sich langsam an dieses denkmalgeschützte Grün gewöhnt hat.... :m:m:m






|rolleyes


----------



## Christian.Siegler (8. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Andal schrieb:


> Jetzt wo man sich langsam an dieses denkmalgeschützte Grün gewöhnt hat.... :m:m:m



Hey Andal.
An diesem unter Denkmalschutz stehenden Grün halten wir selbstverständlich fest :q

Es geht nur um die Software - die Optik wollen wir nicht soooo sehr verändern (nur ein bisschen). Sonst fühlt sich ja keiner mehr wohl hier...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (8. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wow, gibt es auch einen maschinenlesbaren Forenausweis?




Gute Idee. Ich werd's bei der nächsten internen Sitzung vorschlagen :q


----------



## Peter_Piper (8. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Hey Andal.
> An diesem unter Denkmalschutz stehenden Grün halten wir selbstverständlich fest :q.


Hallo Christian,
das sind doch mal gute Nachrichten, das lässt hoffen. Weiter so!


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

wenigstens nimmst Du es mit Humor#6


----------



## Andal (8. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Immer mit der Ruhe - es ist doch keiner auf der Flucht.


----------



## zanderzone (8. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

@Georg: Wird Krischan auch Moderator? :-D


----------



## hans albers (8. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Hey Andal.
> An diesem unter Denkmalschutz stehenden Grün halten wir selbstverständlich fest :q
> 
> .




och nöö.... bidde nicht....!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (8. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Was heißt hier festhalten, jeder der will kann doch jetzt schon blau.


----------



## Moringotho (8. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

sers,

aber wer mag schon blau? ausser evt blau sein?

schwarz auf gelb wäre doch nett!

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (8. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Is mir egal, solange nicht rot.


----------



## Kochtopf (8. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Moringotho schrieb:


> sers,
> 
> aber wer mag schon blau? ausser evt blau sein?
> 
> ...


Wir sind hier ein angelforum und nicht deine unnerbutz.

Ein schlichtes, zeitloses Design ohne Augenkrebs. Fröhliche farben: grau, schwarz und weiss


----------



## Christian.Siegler (8. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wir sind hier ein angelforum und nicht deine unnerbutz.
> 
> Ein schlichtes, zeitloses Design ohne Augenkrebs.



Also doch: Grün-Weiß!!! |supergri :vik:


----------



## Kochtopf (8. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Also doch: Grün-Weiß!!! |supergri :vik:



Allein dafür müsstest du dich selbst für 4 Wochen sperren


----------



## hans albers (8. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

hellblau /blau / grau wären meine favoriten...


----------



## Anni3295 (8. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Erstmal herzlich willkommen und dann, ja hellblau / blau sehen schon sehr schön aus. Aber mich stört das Design des Forums noch nicht  
Alles noch im grünen Bereich *höhö*


----------



## yukonjack (8. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Also doch: Grün-Weiß!!! |supergri :vik:



Ja, und zwar lebenslang Grün-Weiß


----------



## ralle (8. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



hans albers schrieb:


> hellblau /blau / grau wären meine favoriten...



unten Links auf Style ändern gehen und blau wählen ---fertich


----------



## zokker (8. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Aber nicht violett ... Das ist gefährlich ...


----------



## hans albers (8. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



ralle schrieb:


> unten Links auf Style ändern gehen und blau wählen ---fertich



yup
danke... gleich mal ausprobiert....


----------



## Andal (8. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Moringotho schrieb:


> sers,
> 
> aber wer mag schon blau? ausser evt blau sein?
> 
> ...



Die Farben des Mittelmaßes? :m:m


----------



## Moringotho (8. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

sers,

des (mittel)maß aller dinge!

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## Hering 58 (8. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



yukonjack schrieb:


> Ja, und zwar lebenslang Grün-Weiß



 Dafür müsstest du für 4 Wochen gesperrt werden.:vik:


----------



## kati48268 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Huch... |bigeyes
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/


----------



## Christian.Siegler (12. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Ja genau - auf anglerpraxis.de gibt's die neue März-Ausgabe...


----------



## Leech (13. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ja genau - auf anglerpraxis.de gibt's die neue März-Ausgabe...



Könntet ihr die einzelnen Artikel hier auch zur Diskussion einstellen? Falls rechtlich möglich?....


----------



## Rhönräuber (14. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



ralle schrieb:


> unten Links auf Style ändern gehen und blau wählen ---fertich



Wieder was gelernt, blau ist toll, Farbe sowie Zustand :vik:


----------



## Georg Baumann (14. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Leech schrieb:


> Könntet ihr die einzelnen Artikel hier auch zur Diskussion einstellen? Falls rechtlich möglich?....



Wenn Christian wieder da ist, bespreche ich das mal mit ihm. Diese Woche ist er im wohl verdienten Urlaub :q


----------



## kati48268 (14. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Is'er nach eineinhalb Wochen Anglerboard schon urlaubsreif? |bigeyes
Der Mann muss aber an Belastbarkeit zulegen.


----------



## Leech (14. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Wenn Christian wieder da ist, bespreche ich das mal mit ihm. Diese Woche ist er im wohl verdienten Urlaub :q



Super. Danke! 



> Is'er nach eineinhalb Wochen Anglerboard schon urlaubsreif? |bigeyes
> Der Mann muss aber an Belastbarkeit zulegen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

@Kati, bei dieser doch sehr intensiven Moderation ist man doch schnell urlaubsreif


----------



## Christian.Siegler (14. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Is'er nach eineinhalb Wochen Anglerboard schon urlaubsreif? |bigeyes
> Der Mann muss aber an Belastbarkeit zulegen.



Echter Urlaub wäre genial!
Aber nein, der Siegler wühlt im Dreck... 
Im Moment ist Belastbarkeit also mein zweiter Vorname...


----------



## kati48268 (14. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Na gut, entschuldigt
...wenn es ein "Pannen am Bau"-Video hier geben wird. :m


----------



## Christian.Siegler (14. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Hätte es heute schon fast gegeben... Habe unfreiwillig die Brechstange  geküsst! Die sprang mich förmlich an! Unangenehm. Mach ich nicht wieder #q


----------



## Christian.Siegler (14. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Leech schrieb:


> Könntet ihr die einzelnen Artikel hier auch zur Diskussion einstellen? Falls rechtlich möglich?....




Um welche Artikel geht es Dir da genau? Einige sind hier nämlich schon im Forum...


----------



## sprogoe (14. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Hätte es heute schon fast gegeben... Habe unfreiwillig die Brechstange  geküsst! Die sprang mich förmlich an! Unangenehm. Mach ich nicht wieder #q




Sprichst Du von magersüchtigen Frauen?|kopfkrat

Gruß Siggi
(und gute Besserung)


----------



## Hänger06 (14. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Andal schrieb:


> Die Farben des Mittelmaßes? :m:m



ANDAL..Wirklich super schön das du wiedrer dabei bist...:m:m Dicke Fisch und das was du Dir Wünschst...|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Christian.Siegler (14. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Sprichst Du von magersüchtigen Frauen?|kopfkrat
> 
> Gruß Siggi
> (und gute Besserung)



Nein. Aber das wäre mir auch unangenehm...


----------



## Hänger06 (14. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Kati.....

Habe mit Großen Interesse deine Beiträge seit dem Wechsel gelesen .. schön das du dabei bleibst...Dein offens Wort sei gehört...


GrUß


----------



## Hänger06 (14. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Ist es noch opertum?....

Euch die ihr hier Neu Seit Im ADIM und Orga_Bereich...Ich freue mich auf ein Neues, Tranzperantes,Basiv-orientiertes und_ kritisches AnglerBoard_ von  Angler für Angler.


Gruß aus HH

Jens


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

also Jungs und Mädels, so wird das nichts.
Ihr müsst Themen setzen und diese auch moderieren, 
Ihr müsst euch mit einbringen (eure Meinung ist auch interessant).
Ihr macht ein Interview (klasse), aber hakt nicht nach und von Moderation kann gar keine Rede sein.
Merkt ihr nicht, dass das AB leben will aber am verhungern ist?


----------



## Andal (15. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> also Jungs und Mädels, so wird das nichts.
> Ihr müsst Themen setzen...



So wie du? :q:q:q

Ein Forum lebt von dem, was die User draus machen. Im Idealfall bemerkt man gar nicht, dass moderiert wird..


----------



## Lajos1 (15. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Andal schrieb:


> So wie du? :q:q:q
> 
> Ein Forum lebt von dem, was die User draus machen. Im Idealfall bemerkt man gar nicht, dass moderiert wird..



Hallo,

ja, das ist richtig. Die frühere Moderation hatte ja schon was für sich, war in ihrer Art aber eher ungewöhnlich für ein Forum.#h

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## rhinefisher (15. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Also mir gefällt es so schon besser.... .
Und wer hätte, nach dem ganzen Gehacke, gedacht das es so GUT läuft.
Petri


----------



## JottU (15. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Sehe ich genauso.
Man ist doch nicht hier um bespaßt zu werden.


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Ich empfinde das AB nun befreiter.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (15. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Die einen sagen so die anderen so, wie immer im Leben. Ich find‘s auch nicht so pralle.


----------



## JottU (15. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Liegt aber auch wohl daran, dass die meisten User erst wieder lernen müssen Sachen mal selbst in die Hand zu nehmen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (15. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Ich glaube die meisten hier regelmäßig Schreibenden stehen mitten im Leben, den muss man nicht beibringen Sachen selbst in die Hand zu nehemen. Komische Wahrnehmung.


----------



## Andal (15. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Für die Mitjodler beim Antiverbandsgemaule ist es jetzt natürlich öder geworden.


----------



## Georg Baumann (15. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> also Jungs und Mädels, so wird das nichts.
> Ihr müsst Themen setzen und diese auch moderieren,
> Ihr müsst euch mit einbringen (eure Meinung ist auch interessant).
> Ihr macht ein Interview (klasse), aber hakt nicht nach und von Moderation kann gar keine Rede sein.
> Merkt ihr nicht, dass das AB leben will aber am verhungern ist?



Moderation ist auch viel Geschmackssache. Ich persönlich lasse gerne lange laufen, so lange die Boardregeln (Beleidigungen, etc.) nicht verletzt werden. Bislang haben die User die meisten Dinge ganz gut selbst unter sich geregelt.  Die Zugriffszahlen - um mal eine messbare Größe anzuführen - scheinen uns mit der Linie übrigens Recht zu geben. Die steigen nämlich. 

Beim Themen setzen bin ich bei Dir, da müssen wir noch mehr Gas geben. Derzeit sind unsere Kräfte allerding stark mit anderen Dingen gebunden, die man leider nicht sehen kann. Wird irgendwann besser ... 

Darüber hinaus bitte Verstöße melden, damit uns nichts durch die Lappen geht. Danke sehr!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (15. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Andal schrieb:


> Für die Mitjodler beim Antiverbandsgemaule ist es jetzt natürlich öder geworden.



Ohne Abwertung anderer scheint es ja nicht zu gehen, selbst in diesem Tröt. Sind natürlich alles nur Meinungsopportunisten.


----------



## kati48268 (15. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Der bebrillte Dorsch hat vollkommen recht!
Ansonsten könnte man auch komplett zu 4chan wechseln.

Das Brand-Thema gestern war doch das Paradebeispiel,
interessanter Diskussionspunkt,
völlig OT und außer Rand & Band laufende "Diskussion",
Boardregeln (& damit auch gesetzl. Vorgaben, die euch Betreiber in Schwierifkeiten bringen können) vollkommen bedeutungslos,
nicht umsonst habt ihr das Dingens ja komplett in den Orkus geschickt und nicht nur geschlossen stehen lassen.

Die beiden Interviews waren redaktionell weder vor- noch nachbereitet,
offene Fragen stehen bis heute im Raum.
Da hätte man -schon aus rein ökonomischer Sicht- weitaus mehr rausholen können, die Themen gaben das locker her.

Und wodurch stieg sonst großartig Traffic?
Also außer den beiden Interviews und ein paar Themen, die mittlerweile alle(!) dicht oder weg sind?

Der Ükel-Stammtisch... jau, der läuft, 
aber dat war's dann schon nahezu.

Aller Anfang ist schwer, dass ist mir klar.
Und saure Gurken-Zeit ist auch noch dazu.

Die Regional-Threads (da hat's schon lange gekränkelt) leben ausschließlich durch die User, die sind aber eher noch schwächer geworden.

Bei den anglerischen Schwerpunktbereichen gab es bisher einen redaktionellen Input (glaube ich).
Ansonsten fällt mir noch einer ein, bei dem man gar nicht wusste, ist das jetzt redaktionell oder privat.

Da muss nicht nur mehr kommen,
ich bin/war der Meinung, ihr habt noch gar nicht angefangen.


----------



## Pikepauly (15. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Ich finde im Moment sieht man eine positive Entwicklung!


----------



## Lommel (15. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Meine Güte...

Die beiden Interviews waren top, das beste was ich seit langen im Politikbereich lesen konnte!!

Setzt halt noch verbanditen, abnicker und Öko salafisten rein und dann fühl ich mich wieder zu Hause.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (15. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



kati48268 schrieb:


> nicht umsonst habt ihr das Dingens ja komplett in den Orkus geschickt und nicht nur geschlossen stehen lassen.



Kati, der ganz Psalm von gestern wurde in den C&R Tröt kopiert und dieser dann im Laberteil versenkt. Scheint nicht öffentlichkeitstauglich oder zu pflegeintensiv.


----------



## Leech (15. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Um welche Artikel geht es Dir da genau? Einige sind hier nämlich schon im Forum...



Wenn ihr schon das Online-Magazin bewirtschaftet, könnt ihr die Dinge hier ruhig UMFANGREICH einstellen, um Traffic und Diskussionen, Gespräche etc zu fördern.


----------



## kati48268 (15. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



bastido schrieb:


> Kati, der ganz Psalm von gestern wurde in den C&R Tröt kopiert und dieser dann im Laberteil versenkt.


Ach so.
Dann fehlte schlichtweg der "Verschoben" Hinweis/Link.
Wie sollen es denn sonst die zig Leute, die da gestern reingeguckt haben, wieder finden?
Gäste (und es gab ohne Ende solche) sind damit ebenfalls raus.
Das ist dann ein Beispiel für die vielen Kleinigkeiten, die noch nicht laufen, die aber in der Summe wichtig sind, damit der Laden nicht noch mehr an Leben verliert.


----------



## Kochtopf (15. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Gut, das Gäste raus sind wenn sich hier so z.T. strunzdämlich gegenseitig zerfleischt wird. Ansonsten stimme ich Käthe weitestgehend zu aber bin ebenso der Meinung dass die neugewonnene Freiheit dem AB an sich relativ gut tut. Aber zumindest mittelfristig wird die neue Gang liefern müssen, denn wie die Forenmumien im Internet zeigen sind Angelforen keine selbstläufer.


----------



## Leech (15. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Gut, das Gäste raus sind wenn sich hier so z.T. strunzdämlich gegenseitig zerfleischt wird. Ansonsten stimme ich Käthe weitestgehend zu aber bin ebenso der Meinung dass die neugewonnene Freiheit dem AB an sich relativ gut tut. Aber zumindest mittelfristig wird die neue Gang liefern müssen, denn wie die Forenmumien im Internet zeigen sind Angelforen keine selbstläufer.



So siehts aus.
Das Internet ist voll von mit Spam-Werbung zugeballerten Müllforen.
Hier muss mehr Dynamik rein, im Zweifel nicht über angelpolitisch aufbrausende Themen wie Thomas sie zuvor immer gepostet hatte, aber zumindest von den Administratoren angeregten Diskussionen zu bestimmten Themen.
Kein Plan, was man da machen könnte, aber es ist ja auch nicht in meinem Eigentum.

Nur sachliche Diskussionen, auch wenn hitzig und hart bringen uns weiter, persönliche Anfeindungen, die durch Moderation abgefangen werden sollten, nicht.

Ich versuche werde mal schauen, ob mir in Unterforen das eine oder anderen Nebenthread aufmachen kann, so wie zuletzt beim "schönsten Fisch".
Villeicht fällt mir was ein.


----------



## exil-dithschi (15. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



bastido schrieb:


> Die einen sagen so die anderen so, wie immer im Leben. Ich find‘s auch nicht so pralle.





Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ansonsten stimme ich Käthe weitestgehend zu aber bin ebenso der Meinung dass die neugewonnene Freiheit dem AB an sich relativ gut tut.  Aber zumindest mittelfristig wird die neue Gang liefern müssen, denn wie die Forenmumien im Internet zeigen sind Angelforen keine selbstläufer.


sehe ich ähnlich.
meiner meinung nach lief es so gut, weil hier eben moderiert, persönliche animositäten im keim erstickt und ständig breit gefächert geliefert wurde.
die neu gewonnene freiheit, wie du es nennst, scheint in der tat verlockend, aber auch trügerisch. nicht nur viele angelforen dümpeln derzeit als mumien durch´s www, das zieht sich durch sämtliche sparten. 
eben weil eine zeitlang viel geschrieben, aber meist leider wenig gesagt wird.
finde es jetzt aber auch noch ein wenig früh für ein fazit, also abwarten.


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Lommel schrieb:


> Meine Güte...
> 
> Die beiden Interviews waren top, das beste was ich seit langen im Politikbereich lesen konnte!!
> 
> Setzt halt noch verbanditen, abnicker und Öko salafisten rein und dann fühl ich mich wieder zu Hause.



???`
Es war top, dass die Interviews hier gepostet wurden. Die Interwiews selbst waren es nicht.
Eine Moderation während der anschl. Diskussion fand nicht statt, eine klare Meinung der Redaktion war und ist auch nicht erkennbar.
 Der Trööt von Vorgestern lief völlig OT und es herrschte Anarchie bis alles in den C+R Trööt kopiert und dann im Laberforum versenkt wurde.


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Der bebrillte Dorsch hat vollkommen recht!
> Ansonsten könnte man auch komplett zu 4chan wechseln.
> 
> Das Brand-Thema gestern war doch das Paradebeispiel,
> ...




Danke Kati, genau so ist meine Wahrnehmung.


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Der Thread war interessant. Endlich konnten user frei schreiben, was sie denken und tatsächlich haben auch manche Argumente gebracht, es wurde über den Tellerrand geschaut.
Auch wenn jemand Argumente oder auch nur seine Meinung gebracht hat, die waghalsig waren, tendeziell gefährlicher oder zumindest tendenzöser als er selbst möglicherweise vermutete, war es doch in vielen Bereichen bereichernd, interessant, lehrreich, wie ticken manche, welche sinnfreine und sinnvollen Argumente es gibt, es wurden Behauptungen aufgestellt aus dem Recih der Fabeln deren Gegenargumente als nur "wissenschaftlich" abgetan wurden ... 
an sich freie Diskussion, in vieler Hinsicht eben vielfältig ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ???`
> Es war top, dass die Interviews hier gepostet wurden. Die Interwiews selbst waren es nicht.
> Eine Moderation während der anschl. Diskussion fand nicht statt, eine klare Meinung der Redaktion war und ist auch nicht erkennbar.
> Der Trööt von Vorgestern lief völlig OT und es herrschte Anarchie bis alles in den C+R Trööt kopiert und dann im Laberforum versenkt wurde.



Ja liebe Redaktion, so geht das wirklich nicht. 

Woher sollen wir denn wissen, was wir denken sollen?

Früher hätte es das nicht gegeben. Einfach nach sonstiges verschoben. Das sind wir nicht gewohnt.

Mit einem höhnischen Seitenhieb  und dann gehört das nicht einfach unter sonstiges, sondern fein seziert ins offtopic.


----------



## Jose (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

betrachtet das doch mal dialektisch: überall wo es um C&R geht knallt es früher oder später. allein aus diesem grund haben wir den catch & release-trööt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Dialektisch aber bedeutet als Wissenschaftsmethode, dass man in gegenseitiger Abwägung zu einer Synthese kommt.
Also lassen wir es laufen, das Knallen ist nur ein Schritt in der Spirale der gemeinsamen Thesenfindung.

Dialektik braucht eben Zeit und Raum.


----------



## kati48268 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Testudo schrieb:


> Woher sollen wir denn wissen, was wir denken sollen?


Sorry, das ist Quatsch.

Guck in jedes Nachrichtenmagazin, Interviews werden immer redaktionell aufbereitet.
Um so einen Text einzuordnen, sind weitere Informationen mindestens hilfreich; 
ist der Interviewte auf die Redaktion zugekommen oder andersrum, wenn Letzteres warum, wann hat das stattgefunden & in welcher Form (also z.b. live oder waren es hin- & hergesandte Texte,...) undundund.

By the way, man kann dem Ex-Redakteur sicherlich einiges vorwerfen, aber bestimmt nicht, dass er nicht mit pingeligster journalistischerer Sauberkeit gearbeitet hat, sonst hätten ihn seine Gegner ganz schnell zerpflückt.
Dieses dümmliche Nachtreten hat auch mit Brillendorsch's Kritik überhaupt nix zu tun.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ???`
> Es war top, dass die Interviews hier gepostet wurden. Die Interwiews selbst waren es nicht.
> Eine Moderation während der anschl. Diskussion fand nicht statt, eine klare Meinung der Redaktion war und ist auch nicht erkennbar.



Ich brauche keine Meinungsvorgabe, wie zu Thomas Zeiten!
So obrigkeitshörig bin ich dann auch nicht?
Daher finde ich es gut wie es ist und kann mir im Zweifel meine Meinung selbst bilden.
Des weiteren bin ich froh, das die _(Mod. gelöscht, bitte auf Deine Wortwahl achten, danke)_ von Thomas inzwischen hier weitestgehend ruhiger geworden sind, seitdem ihnen die fortwährende Bestätigung durch den "Chef" versagt bleibt!

Jürgen


----------



## Georg Baumann (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Dialektisch aber bedeutet als Wissenschaftsmethode, dass man in gegenseitiger Abwägung zu einer Synthese kommt.
> Also lassen wir es laufen, das Knallen ist nur ein Schritt in der Spirale der gemeinsamen Thesenfindung.
> 
> Dialektik braucht eben Zeit und Raum.



Das Knallen darf aber keine gefährliche Explosion sein   Und letztlich muss es für die Moderatoren halbwegs handlebar bleiben. An der Praxis, die C+R Themen in dem einen Trööt zu bündeln, halten wir daher künftig wieder konsequenter fest.


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich brauche keine Meinungsvorgabe, wie zu Thomas Zeiten!
> So obrigkeitshörig bin ich dann auch nicht?
> Daher finde ich es gut wie es ist und kann mir im Zweifel meine Meinung selbst bilden.
> Des weiteren bin ich froh, das die _(Mod. gelöscht, bitte auf Deine Wortwahl achten, danke)_ von Thomas inzwischen hier weitestgehend ruhiger geworden sind, seitdem ihnen die fortwährende Bestätigung durch den "Chef" versagt bleibt!
> ...



Von Meinungsvorgaben war nie die Rede.
Thomas Wortwahl hat mir auch nicht immer gefallen, überhaupt hat Thomas mit meinem Posting rein gar nichts zu tun.
Wenn nun jeder mit seiner Meinung hinterm Berg bleibt, wie die Redaktion, worüber diskutieren wir dann?


----------



## Taxidermist (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Wenn nun jeder mit seiner Meinung hinterm Berg bleibt, wie die Redaktion, worüber diskutieren wir dann?



Das Eine, also eine Diskussion zu führen und sich ein zu bringen, ist die Aufgabe der User!
Die andere Seite, nämlich die Verkehrsregeln einzuhalten, ist Aufgabe der Moderation.
So einfach ist das!
Die Moderation darf natürlich auch eine Meinung haben und diese vertreten, aber wenn nicht ist das auch Ok!

Jürgen


----------



## Leech (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das Eine, also eine Diskussion zu führen und sich ein zu bringen, ist die Aufgabe der User!
> Die andere Seite, nämlich die Verkehrsregeln einzuhalten, ist Aufgabe der Moderation.
> So einfach ist das!
> Die Moderation darf natürlich auch eine Meinung haben und diese vertreten, aber wenn nicht ist das auch Ok!
> ...



Da hat Jürgen völlig recht.
Es ist unsere Aufgabe, dass Ganze am Leben zu halten.
Die Redaktion hatte ich ja schon, um mehr Threads (z.B. aus dme Online-Magazin entstehend) gebeten.
Deren Aufgabe ist es in aller erster Linie, die Diskussion zu moderieren und bei Überschreitungen einzugreifen.

Man kann wohl kaum jemanden zwingen, seine Meinung kund zu tun, nur weil die bisherigen Besitzer dies taten.


----------



## Georg Baumann (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Von Meinungsvorgaben war nie die Rede.
> Thomas Wortwahl hat mir auch nicht immer gefallen, überhaupt hat Thomas mit meinem Posting rein gar nichts zu tun.
> Wenn nun jeder mit seiner Meinung hinterm Berg bleibt, wie die Redaktion, worüber diskutieren wir dann?



Oft habe ich einfach mehr Fragen als Antworten. Die stelle ich dann, denn genau dafür ist unser Forum aus meiner Sicht auch da. Das habe ich gemacht und werde es auch weiterhin tun.


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

nun, wenn ich mir eine eigene Meinung über jemand bilden möchte, brauch ich Infos, wie der Jenige tickt.
Wenn der Jenige nun aber hinterm Berg bleibt, kann sich bei mir als auch anderen eine Meinung bilden, die der Realität nicht gerecht wird.


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Hallo Georg, ich hoffe Du verstehst es als konstruktive Kritik, es sollte nur ein Anstupser sein.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> nun, wenn ich mir eine eigene Meinung über jemand bilden möchte, brauch ich Infos, wie der Jenige tickt.
> Wenn der Jenige nun aber hinterm Berg bleibt, kann sich bei mir als auch anderen eine Meinung bilden, die der Realität nicht gerecht wird.



Mich macht es nicht nervös, wenn ich nicht unbedingt auf den ersten Blick erkenne, welche Meinung mein Gegenüber hat!
Bisher schätze ich die "Neuen" hier als wohltuend neutral, um nicht zu sagen liberal ein.

Jürgen


----------



## Georg Baumann (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Hallo Georg, ich hoffe Du verstehst es als konstruktive Kritik, es sollte nur ein Anstupser sein.



Absolut - ich bin für solche Hinweise dankbar. Davon lebt ja unser AB. Jetzt habe ich allerdings einen Termin und bin vorrübergehend raus aus der Diskussion. Bis später!

E


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

ich schätze sie als sehr zurückhaltend ein.

Kann ich auch gut verstehen, ist ja Neuland für sie und mit der redaktionellen Arbeit für Printmedien kaum gleich zu setzen.

Ich möchte meine Kritik auch unbedingt als konstruktiv verstanden wissen.


----------



## kati48268 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Leech schrieb:


> Die Redaktion ... Deren Aufgabe ist


Ihr trennt leider nicht zwischen Redaktion & Administration/Moderation.
Das ist in einem Forum meist in einer Person vereint,
sind aber 2 verschiedene Rollen & Aufgaben.


----------



## Andal (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Und wo ist jetzt das Problem?

Das Forum ist offen, es geht halbwegs ruhig weiter...!


----------



## kati48268 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Dann musst du lesen, was zuvor so geschrieben steht, Andal.
Es gibt Boardies deren Interessen weiter gehen, als der Einheitsbrei üblicher Angelforen bietet. 
Wenn auch die sich noch abwenden, ist offen ganz schnell dicht & weg.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Es gibt zig Boards, die ohne eine Redaktion auskommen, da Boards ja eigentlich dem Austausch der Mitglieder dienen und die üblicherweise die Themen im Rahmen der Boardregeln selbst bestimmen.

Ich brauch hier keinen alten Wein in neuen Schläuchen. 

Dadurch das der neue Betreiber dieses Forums mit einem ganzen Stab von fachkundigen Anglern gesegnet ist freue ich mich auf Interessante Themen und Meinungsäußerungen.

Betreutes social media, mit Lenkung der Meinungsbildung braucht es nicht


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

@Kati, vielleicht will er das#c


----------



## Andal (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Dann musst du lesen, was zuvor so geschrieben steht, Andal.
> Es gibt Boardies deren Interessen weiter gehen, als der Einheitsbrei üblicher Angelforen bietet.
> Wenn auch die sich noch abwenden, ist offen ganz schnell dicht & weg.



Tja... dann müssen sie halt was tun. Was und wo auch immer.


----------



## Kochtopf (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Es gibt mehr als schwarz weiss... irgendwo zwischen nichts und empörungsclickbaitbetroffenheit müsste die goldene Mitte liegen. Das die Admins und Mods viel laufen lassen ist super, dass niemand als Anglerfeind beschimpft wird auch, aber tatsächlich fand ich die redaktionelle Aufbereitung der Interviews dünn weil die Interviews völlig nackt und ohne Kontext daher kamen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Dem kann ich so zustimmen und zwischen Meinung und redaktioneller Arbeit, sprich Information, besteht eben ein Unterschied. Was ich trotzdem bemerkenswert finde ist, dass die „Neuen“ durchaus Meinungen vertreten wenn es um Schuhe oder Rollenübersetzungen geht, beim Thema Angelpolitik ist man da eher zurückhaltend, um es vorsichtig zu formulieren. Vielleicht ist es wirklich so, dass man gar keine Meinung hat, halte ich aber für sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



bastido schrieb:


> Was ich trotzdem bemerkenswert finde ist, dass die „Neuen“ durchaus Meinungen vertreten wenn es um Schuhe oder Rollenübersetzungen geht, beim Thema Angelpolitik ist man da eher zurückhaltend, um es vorsichtig zu formulieren. Vielleicht ist es wirklich so, dass man gar keine Meinung hat, halte ich aber für sehr unwahrscheinlich.



ob die Veröffentlichung des Verbandsblattes durch R+R damit zu tun haben könnte?
jedenfalls wird Angelpolitik sehr stiefmütterlich behandelt.


----------



## Kochtopf (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ob die Veröffentlichung des Verbandsblattes durch R+R damit zu tun haben könnte?
> jedenfalls wird Angelpolitik sehr stiefmütterlich behandelt.



Na ja, die haben einen bis Ende des Jahres laufenden Vertrag mit dem DAFV, da kann ich die Zurückhaltung durchaus verstehen. Man lästert nicht öffentlich über Vertragspartner, egal wie inkompetent und unfähig sie sind


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Die Übernahme ist auch gerade mal 16 Tage alt. Eine Zeitschrift betreiben und ein Forum sind zwei verschiedene paar Schuhe, zumal der User immer noch in der Lage ist Themen selbst zu platzieren. Es ist ja nicht so, das wir hier einen Entertainer brauchen.

Angelpolitisch kann niemand Thomas das Wasser reichen, egal wie bemüht die neue Führerschaft auch ist. Wie auch, ohne dessen Netzwerk?

Jetzt schon ein Fazit ziehen zu wollen ist unfair.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> zumal der User immer noch in der Lage ist Themen selbst zu platzieren. Es ist ja nicht so, das wir hier einen Entertainer brauchen.


Darum geht es doch hauptsächlich, die Themen und Beiträge kommen von mir bzw. uns ! :m

Wer richtig unterhalten werden will und muss, der muss eben dafür teure Eintrittskarten löhnen, in Stadthallen, Stadien etc.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Darum geht es aber doch hauptsächlich, die Themen und Beiträge kommen von mir bzw. uns ! :m
> 
> Wer richtig unterhalten werden will und muss, der muss eben dafür teure Eintrittskarten löhnen, in Stadthallen, Stadien etc.



Die Frage ist ja: Anglerboard oder Angelpolitikboard und hier ist schon die Kernfrage schwer zu beantworten. Was will es denn sein? Ein Teil der User proklamiert für sich, das es nur mit den Inhalten über Verbände und Co. läuft, andere Schreiben genauso weiter, wie vor 10 Jahren.

Was mir halt nicht begreiflich ist:

Hier wird jeden Tag geschrieben, das Thomas nicht zu ersetzen ist (zurecht), aber warum fordert man dessen Themen, die logischerweise niemand so bringen kann? Beißt sich doch. Die Ära ist beendet, neue Pfade werden beschritten. Und diese können ja ewig gestrige auch mal Eintrampeln, anstelle nur "rumzurumpeln".


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

niemand trampel auf die Neuen rum
Niemand erwartet, dass angelpolitische Themen mit gleicher Kraft vorgetragen werden wie von Thomas, aber was jetzt läuft, ist einfach zu wenig bis gar nichts.
Und neue Pfade eintrampeln: da gehört konstruktive Kritik ganz sicher dazu.


----------



## kati48268 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> da gehört konstruktive Kritik ganz sicher dazu.


Und um diese ging es.
Die Interviews einzustellen war klasse, gern mehr davon, mit ein bißchen mehr reinhängen und so.
Und auf die User eingehen, die das ja auch tun.

Und bei den anglerischen Themen kann es doch ähnlich sein, schließlich ist R&R eine Anglerzeitung.
Da muss es doch Hunterte solcher Dinge geben wie den Rollenübersetzungsartikel, der ja auch schon mal woanders erschienen ist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> niemand trampel auf die Neuen rum
> *Niemand* erwartet, dass angelpolitische Themen mit gleicher Kraft vorgetragen werden wie von Thomas, aber was jetzt läuft, ist einfach zu wenig bis gar nichts.


ähem |kopfkrat

|sagnix


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und um diese ging es.
> Die Interviews einzustellen war klasse, gern mehr davon, mit ein bißchen mehr reinhängen und so.
> Und auf die User eingehen, die das ja auch tun.
> 
> ...



Ohne auf die Qualität der Berichte einzugehen, ich habe die Rute und Rolle seit ein paar Jahren nicht mehr im Abo, aber alte Sachen aus dem Hut zaubern um hier Content zu erzeugen braucht es aus meiner Sicht nicht.

Es wird sicher Bereiche geben in der die Print und die digitale Sparte ergänzen, aber ich hoffe da auf Neues. 

Aber alles braucht Zeit und ich warte mal ab was kommt.


----------



## bombe20 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

ich bin bezüglich des boards zwischen zwei gefühlen hin und her gerissen:

zum einen ist es des gefühl, das ein kürzlich gestorbenes (nicht totes) pferd mit r&r einen neuen reiter bekommen hat.
zum anderen ist meine erfahrung dass, wenn es im internet um problemlösung geht, man immer wieder auf die guten, alten foren stößt. das format ist längs nicht tot.

glücklicherweise hat dieses forum einen recht großen und aktiven stamm an nutzern und das läßt mich hoffen.

was mich selbst betrifft: ich bin immer noch verwöhnt von thomas' redaktioneller und moderatorischer arbeit. der typ war oft hier schon aktiv, wenn ich noch zu morgentlicher, teils noch dunkler stunde bei meinem ersten kaffee saß. und auch sonst hatte ich das gefühl er wäre vor dem rechner festgenagelt, bei seiner reaktionsgeschwindigkeit, auch auf scheinbar unwichtige themen zu antworten.

das hatte schon qualität.


----------



## Zander Jonny (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



bombe20 schrieb:


> ich bin bezüglich des boards zwischen zwei gefühlen hin und her gerissen:
> 
> zum einen ist es des gefühl, das ein kürzlich gestorbenes (nicht totes) pferd mit r&r einen neuen reiter bekommen hat.
> zum anderen ist meine erfahrung dass, wenn es im internet um problemlösung geht, man immer wieder auf die guten, alten foren stößt. das format ist längs nicht tot.
> ...



Absolute Zustimmung.


----------



## honeybee (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Also ich wollte ja nix dazu schreiben.....aber ich tue es jetzt doch mal

Thomas ist nicht mehr an Board. Punkt 
Er hatte nix anderes ausser das AB, das war sein Job. Punkt

Die neuen haben das AB noch zusätzlich zu ihrem, sicherlich Vollzeit, Job und evtl. auch noch Familie etc.
Das Rad kann auch nicht neu erfunden werden.

Wieso braucht man hier Entertainer? Wenn mich etwas interessiert, dann kann ich doch Google befragen. Möglicher weise habe ich was interessantes gefunden oder durch Zufall entdeckt.....wenn ich der Meinung bin, das könnte für andere interessant sein, eröffne ich einen Thread.

Dafür brauche ich keinen Vortänzer


----------



## Zander Jonny (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



honeybee schrieb:


> Also ich wollte ja nix dazu schreiben.....aber ich tue es jetzt doch mal
> 
> Thomas ist nicht mehr an Board. Punkt
> Er hatte nix anderes ausser das AB, das war sein Job. Punkt
> ...



Ok, die 5 Threads die du in 10 Jahren eröffnest hat Thomas aber an manchen Tagen verfünffacht und da war für jeden was dabei.
Da konnte man sich erstmal damit beschäftigen wo man jetzt zuerst was schreibt. Und das jeden Tag. Der Unterhaltungswert geht jetzt extrem zurück.


----------



## honeybee (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Ok, die 5 Threads die du in 10 Jahren eröffnest hat Thomas aber an manchen Tagen verfünffacht und da war für jeden was dabei.
> Da konnte man sich erstmal damit beschäftigen wo man jetzt zuerst was schreibt. Und das jeden Tag. Der Unterhaltungswert geht jetzt extrem zurück.



14 Jahre Please :q und es gibt druchaus für mich auch wichtigere Dinge als das AB

Wie ich schrieb ^^^es war seine *ARBEIT* das hier am laufen zu halten und die Leute zu bespaßen um die Klicks? hoch zu halten.

Die "Neuen" habe eine Arbeit und müssen das nun irgendwie nebenbei eintakten.

Beispiel.....du arbeitest bei Firma XY in 40 Stunden Woche und hast gut zu tun.
Jetzt kommt Dein Arbeitgeber und drückt dir noch zusätzlich die Pflege der Aussenanlagen aufs Auge......die Du natürlich in Deiner 40 Stunden Woche noch unterbringen musst


----------



## bombe20 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



honeybee schrieb:


> Er hatte nix anderes ausser das AB, das war sein Job.


erzähl doch nicht! er hatte auch schbegg und schpädsle. 

nichtsdestotrotz hat er durch seine arbeit eine meßlatte hinterlassen, die sehr hoch liegt. diesen anspruch an das neue betreiberteam heranzutragen halte ich für legitim.

beiträge, bspw. über rollenübersetzungen, halte ich aus zweitem genannten grund trotzdem für sinnvoll. foren, selbst wenn sie verwaist sind, halten oftmals den richtigen anstoß oder gar die richtige antwort parat.


----------



## honeybee (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



bombe20 schrieb:


> erzähl doch nicht! er hatte auch schbegg und schpädsle.



Und Soß |rolleyes


Den Rest.....meine Fresse - hätte ich beinahe gesagt 

Die Leuts, auch die neuen genannt, sind seit 15 Tagen am Ball. Hier ist Schonzeitkoller.....wartet doch mal ab


----------



## honeybee (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Mir scheint es fast......harmonisch geht nicht.
Es bedarf Reibungspunkte....


----------



## bombe20 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Der Unterhaltungswert geht jetzt extrem zurück.


nicht nur das. durch seine omnipräsenz hatte das forum auch einen gewissen grad an persönlicher nähe ausgestrahlt. in zeiten der digitalisierung ein phänomen!


----------



## honeybee (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



bombe20 schrieb:


> nicht nur das. durch seine omnipräsenz hatte das forum auch einen gewissen grad an persönlicher nähe ausgestrahlt. in zeiten der digitalisierung ein phänomen!



Ja es war seine *ARBEIT*
Die meisten Foren werden neben her gewurschtelt.

Wenn ich damit Geld verdiene, werde ich auch alle Hebel in Bewegung setzen, damit die Sache am laufen bleibt. Egal wie.

Als Angestellter hat man da vielleicht einen anderen Blickwinkel auf alles.;+


----------



## Prallhang (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Hallo an die Neuen 

Ich wünsche euch viel Erfolg hier.

Hab hier ewig nicht mehr gelesen, ein Grund war u.a. besagter Moderator Thomas...
Man soll ja nicht nachtreten - ich mach das trotzdem mal #h

Seine Meinung war hier Gesetz und sowas geht gar nicht. Darum habe ich mir das AB auch erspart, wenn ich Meinungswächter brauche, dann rufe ich Heiko Maas an.
Wie viele User wurden hier gesperrt, weil es dem König nicht gefiel? Es waren Etliche! Leute, die das Board bereichert haben, durch Fangberichte, skurrile Geschichten und lustige Geschichten.
Sowie ein Thread nicht in die gewünschte (königliche) Richtung lief wurde solange (auch seitens des Königs) provoziert, bis man den in Ungnade gefallenen sperren konnte.
Ich hoffe auf frischen Wind, finde den Baumann sehr sympatisch - so rein von den vielen Videos, die ich bisher gesehen habe.


----------



## bombe20 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



honeybee schrieb:


> Und Soß |rolleyes


verdammt! #q



> Die Leuts, auch die neuen genannt, sind seit 15 Tagen am Ball. Hier ist Schonzeitkoller.....wartet doch mal ab


mach ich ja. auch völlig unaufgeregt. actio und reactio. derher sehe ich das eher als ein miteinander und als gemeinsames gestalten, was wir hier so an wünschen und vorschlägen äußern.


----------



## honeybee (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



bombe20 schrieb:


> verdammt! #q
> 
> 
> mach ich ja. auch völlig unaufgeregt. actio und reactio. derher sehe ich das eher als ein miteinander und als gemeinsames gestalten, was wir hier so an wünschen und vorschlägen äußern.



Siehste.......man kann auch selber mal was arrangieren und nicht immer nur warten, das es andere tuen.....

Also: alles gut.....


----------



## Kochtopf (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



honeybee schrieb:


> Wieso braucht man hier Entertainer? Wenn mich etwas interessiert, dann kann ich doch Google befragen. Möglicher weise habe ich was interessantes gefunden oder durch Zufall entdeckt.....wenn ich der Meinung bin, das könnte für _*andere interessant sein, eröffne ich einen Thread.*_



Bitte Gnade! Wir haben uns vom letzten Thread noch nicht erholt :m scnr *d&r*


----------



## honeybee (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bitte Gnade! Wir haben uns vom letzten Thread noch nicht erholt :m scnr *d&r*



Quarktopp


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Prallhang schrieb:


> Man soll ja nicht nachtreten - ich mach das trotzdem mal #h



Wow...ein wahrer Held.


----------



## Wegberger (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Hallo,



> Wow...ein wahrer Held.



Und der nächste, der aus seinem Loch hervorkommt ...... ein weiterer Schlag gegen das Niveau |uhoh:


----------



## honeybee (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Wow...ein wahrer Held.



Ach mannnn.....genau das ist es......so einen Kommentar hätte man sich auch sparen können. Fehlt nur noch "Bruder im Geiste" von irgend jemandem und schon sind wir wieder in der Vergangenheit.

Versucht doch mal etwas Neutralität. Würde manchem gut tun.

Vorallem war es in den Anfangsjahren komischer weise sehr angenehm hier, trotz hoher Nutzerzahlen.


----------



## Kochtopf (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Finde es doof wenn jemand der bisher nur geleecht hat anstatt selber was beizutragen auf Thomas rum hackt - wenn es jemand macht der das Vergnügen als User intensiver und persönlicher hatte konnte ich das bisher nachsehen-  aber wozu in der Vergangenheit leben. Blick geht nach vorne


----------



## Prallhang (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Manche kommen ja auch erst jetzt aus ihren "Löchern" , weil man vorher gar nicht die Chance hatte - eben aufgrund solcher Moderatoren wie T.F.
Der hat hier auch viel kaputt gemacht.
Schon mal aus diesem Blickwinkel betrachtet?


----------



## Kochtopf (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Dennoch kein guter Stil fast zwei Monate später noch nachzutreten. Vor allem so... doof. Hättest du geschwiegen wärst du Philosoph geblieben...


----------



## Prallhang (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Tja, Philosophen haben noch nie was zum Nutzen einer Volkswirtschaft beigetragen. Insofern hält sich mein Interesse einer zu sein in Grenzen


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



honeybee schrieb:


> Versucht doch mal etwas Neutralität



Glaub mal,im Vergleich zu einigen Zielfischlastigeren Nachbarforen, war das "alte" AB bei vielen Themen, trotz der darin sicher vorhandenen Reibungspunkte beinahe schon ein liberales Paradies.

Klingt komisch, is' aber so


----------



## Christian.Siegler (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Ich habe ja jetzt schon ganz unterschiedliches Feedback zum "neuen Stil" oder den neuen Betreibern gelesen. Erstmal besten Dank für Eure Meinungen!

Nun möchte ich mich auch mal dazu äußern:
Also in erster Linie geht es mir immer noch darum, zu lernen und ein Gefühl für das Anglerboard zu bekommen. Auch wenn einige User der Meinung sind, in 15 oder 17 Tagen sollte man hier voll drin sein. Dazu kann ich nur sagen: Nein, sollte man nicht! Jetzt hier voll los zu schlagen und ein Thema nach dem nächsten aus dem Ärmel zaubern ist zwar eine Strategie - aber bei weitem nicht die einzige und meiner Meinung nach eben auch nicht die beste. Wir schauen viel, lesen mit, haben mit Sicherheit unsere eigenen Meinungen zu allem, was hier passiert, oder eben auch nicht passiert. 
Thomas Finkbeiner hat dieses Forum viele Jahre lang geleitet. Sicher auch grandios und er hat viel viel Zeit hier reingesteckt...
Aber eins weiß ich mit Sicherheit: Auch er ist in diese Aufgabe hineingewachsen und das Anglerboard war nicht von der ersten Sekunde an das, was es heute ist. Deshalb fände ich es auch nur fair, auch uns, die neuen Betreiber, erstmal in diese Aufgabe hineinwachsen zu lassen!
Wir werden unseren eigenen Stil entwickeln - mit Euch allen zusammen. 
Wir werden hier reinwachsen, interessante Themen liefern, diese sicher auch moderieren. Unsere Vorgänger werden wir nicht ersetzen, nicht kopieren, nicht verteufeln, nicht vergöttern...
Wir werden eben einfach das machen, was wir können: Themen aus der Angelwelt für Euch alle hier interresant aufarbeiten und dieses Forum entwickeln.
Und ich würde mich wirklich freuen, wenn unsere Arbeit auch irgendwann bei Euch gut ankommt...


----------



## Wegberger (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Hallo Christian,

klasse Statement #h


----------



## zandertex (17. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Christian,
> 
> klasse Statement #h



dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen!#6


----------



## Christian.Siegler (17. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Danke Wegberger und zandertex


----------



## ralle (17. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ich habe ja jetzt schon ganz unterschiedliches Feedback zum "neuen Stil" oder den neuen Betreibern gelesen. Erstmal besten Dank für Eure Meinungen!
> 
> Nun möchte ich mich auch mal dazu äußern:
> Also in erster Linie geht es mir immer noch darum, zu lernen und ein Gefühl für das Anglerboard zu bekommen. Auch wenn einige User der Meinung sind, in 15 oder 17 Tagen sollte man hier voll drin sein. Dazu kann ich nur sagen: Nein, sollte man nicht! Jetzt hier voll los zu schlagen und ein Thema nach dem nächsten aus dem Ärmel zaubern ist zwar eine Strategie - aber bei weitem nicht die einzige und meiner Meinung nach eben auch nicht die beste. Wir schauen viel, lesen mit, haben mit Sicherheit unsere eigenen Meinungen zu allem, was hier passiert, oder eben auch nicht passiert.
> ...



Finde, das ist ne klare und ehrliche Aussage. 
Das Board 1 zu 1 weiterzuführen, würde eh nicht funktionieren. Und das was alles neu bzw. veränderte wird erst mal "beäugt" wird - ist doch normal.
Und das ist auch gut so !!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (17. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

ist schon interessant, wie weit hier die Meinungen auseinander gehen. Einfach mal den Ball etwas flacher halten und ein klein wenig Zeit ins Land ziehen lassen....Rom wurde auch nicht an einem Tag wieder aufgebaut #h


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ich habe ja jetzt schon ganz unterschiedliches Feedback zum "neuen Stil" oder den neuen Betreibern gelesen. Erstmal besten Dank für Eure Meinungen!
> 
> Nun möchte ich mich auch mal dazu äußern:
> Also in erster Linie geht es mir immer noch darum, zu lernen und ein Gefühl für das Anglerboard zu bekommen. Auch wenn einige User der Meinung sind, in 15 oder 17 Tagen sollte man hier voll drin sein. Dazu kann ich nur sagen: Nein, sollte man nicht! Jetzt hier voll los zu schlagen und ein Thema nach dem nächsten aus dem Ärmel zaubern ist zwar eine Strategie - aber bei weitem nicht die einzige und meiner Meinung nach eben auch nicht die beste. Wir schauen viel, lesen mit, haben mit Sicherheit unsere eigenen Meinungen zu allem, was hier passiert, oder eben auch nicht passiert.
> ...



Danke für Dein Statement, finde ich sehr gut


----------



## wattläufer (18. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Ich stehe auch voll und ganz hinter der neuen Crew vom Anglerboard, aber ich würde es auch begrüßen, wenn die Sperren von einigen Usern [edit Mod: Beleidigung gelöscht] überprüft und aufgehoben würden.
Das währe in meinen Augen auch ein Neuanfang!

Gruß Wattläufer


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



wattläufer schrieb:


> Ich stehe auch voll und ganz hinter der neuen Crew vom Anglerboard, aber ich würde es auch begrüßen, wenn die Sperren von einigen Usern [edit Mod: Beleidigung gelöscht] überprüft und aufgehoben würden.
> Das währe in meinen Augen auch ein Neuanfang!
> 
> Gruß Wattläufer



mach Dir mal keine Sorgen, viele mischen hier unter neuen Namen wieder ordentlich mit


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

übrigens: was ist eigentlich aus Lord-doki geworden?


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Witzig,

ganau das habe ich mich heute auch gefragt!


----------



## gründler (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> übrigens: was ist eigentlich aus Lord-doki geworden?




Er betreibt jetzt mit noch jemanden einen neuen Gaming Server.....

War auch schon bei ihm im TS und wenn er Streamt erfährt man auch neues.

Ach ja Streamen,immer mehr Angler Fischer Jäger Streamen live,habe die tage viele neue Weltweit kennengelernt und glaube das wird auf lange Sicht viele jetzige Medien ablösen.


----------



## Grünknochen (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ich habe ja jetzt schon ganz unterschiedliches Feedback zum "neuen Stil" oder den neuen Betreibern gelesen. Erstmal besten Dank für Eure Meinungen!
> 
> Nun möchte ich mich auch mal dazu äußern:
> Also in erster Linie geht es mir immer noch darum, zu lernen und ein Gefühl für das Anglerboard zu bekommen. Auch wenn einige User der Meinung sind, in 15 oder 17 Tagen sollte man hier voll drin sein. Dazu kann ich nur sagen: Nein, sollte man nicht! Jetzt hier voll los zu schlagen und ein Thema nach dem nächsten aus dem Ärmel zaubern ist zwar eine Strategie - aber bei weitem nicht die einzige und meiner Meinung nach eben auch nicht die beste. Wir schauen viel, lesen mit, haben mit Sicherheit unsere eigenen Meinungen zu allem, was hier passiert, oder eben auch nicht passiert.
> ...




Hi Christian,
im Grunde seid Ihr nicht primär dazu da, Themen aus der Angelwelt ins Forum zu geben. Gelegentlich kann man das als Moderator/ Administrator machen, wenn man der Auffassung ist, das konkrete Thema sei für das Forum relevant. Sehr viele wesentliche Themen aber werden von den Usern selbst zur Sprache gebracht. Der Input der User ist also in Wirklichkeit der Punkt, der ein Forum interessant und lebendig macht. So auch hier. In der Tat ein grundsätzlicher Unterschied zu einem Printmedium wie R&R, in dem die Redaktion Beiträge für Angler als Kunden produziert. Als lediglich Internet Variante von R&R wäre das AB innerhalb sehr überschaubarer Zeit blutleer, wenn nicht sogar tot...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Hi Christian,
> im Grunde seid Ihr nicht primär dazu da, Themen aus der Angelwelt ins Forum zu geben. Gelegentlich kann man das als Moderator/ Administrator machen, wenn man der Auffassung ist, das konkrete Thema sei für das Forum relevant.



Und genau so machen wi'r's!
Danke für das Feedback! #6


----------



## Andre´ (20. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Erfreuliche Nachrichten, ich dachte mit dem AB geht es dahin, Ihr macht aber einen kompetenten und auch durchaus cleveren Eindruck, so dass ich mir keine Sorgen mehr um die beste Anglerplatform im Netz mehr machen werde. 
Wohin der Weg geht zeigt sich , und jeder für sich muss seinen eigenen Stil entwickeln wie er im Netz auftritt. 
Ich hoffe aber dass in der Crew jemand dabei ist, der auch, wie bisher hart durchgreift. Das AB hat sich dahin gehend von allen anderen Seiten unterschieden dass Leute die sich nicht benehmen und beherrschen können rigoros gebannt wurden. 
Das stösst bei den "Maulern" sicherlich wieder auf unbehagen, aber das Board beherbergt sehr viele auch ältere User die auf "Umgangsformen" wert legen.

Viel Erfolg und auf ne gute Zeit 

Andre


----------



## kati48268 (23. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Nun dürfen wir demnächst auch Sven Halletz redaktionsseitig hier begrüßen. Ein Urgestein als Printautor.
https://www.facebook.com/sven.halletzprivat/posts/2264918277068508
Ich mag den kantigen Graubart-Zausel ja durchaus etwas und werd also üben mich etwas in Benehmen zu üben |rolleyes 
Anfangs zumindest... :m


----------



## Kochtopf (23. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich mag den kantigen Graubart-Zausel ja durchaus etwas und werd also üben mich etwas in Benehmen zu üben |rolleyes
> Anfangs zumindest... :m


Üben heisst ja nicht automatisch Meistern


----------



## kati48268 (24. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Übung ist doch der Anfang von allem. |rolleyes


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Das ist eine gute Nachricht. Neulich noch beim Betrachten des Angeltalks gedacht, das die Runde ruhig viel länger hätte sein dürfen. War ein wirklich interesantes Thema "Angeln & Naturschutz - ein Widerspruch"  und Sven und die Jungs von Green-Guiding,  Steven Carle und Karsten Neumann haben mein Verständnis bestätigt.

Angeln und Naturschutz passt zusammen.

Ich freu mich auf neue interessante Themen.


----------



## kati48268 (24. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Haben wir da was Unterschiedliches gesehen?

Das war erträglich, weil Sven den Steven nicht hat zu Wort kommen lassen; der ja auch ersichtlich angep***t war.
Dank dafür dem Silberrücken, der genau wusste, was er warum tat.

Ein Typ der bei FB predigt, dass er am liebsten klagen will, wenn das Baglimit aufgehoben werden würde, ... alles was ich zu dem sagen möchte, widerspricht jeder Boardregel.

Ein Hetzer, der alles tut um sich und seine Firma zu profillieren und seine Esoterik über alle Fakten stellt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

#d#d#d "Hetzer"ist das die Wortwahl, die eine sachliche Auseinandersetzung charakterisiert?

Daher erspare ich mir jede weitere Argumentation und warte mal ab.

Es gibt Menschen, die studieren Sachverhalte und es gibt andere die reden und schreiben viel drüber. 

Viel Spaß  Don Quichotte,  im Kampf gegen alle Andersgläubige in den Verbänden und unter den Wissenschaftlern, die deinem Weltbild nicht entsprechen.#h


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Mit Pluralismus, auch in der Angelpolitik, ist eben schwer umzugehen.
Aber er ist real existent, und da hilft auch gegenseitiges ignorieren, wegleugnen, niedertrampeln und was die Eskalationsstufe so hergibt nicht.
Sachlicher Umgang ist die erwachsenste, reifste Form des Auseinandesetzen.
Darin zeigt sich die wahre Stärke.


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Derzeit stellt sich die Frage an die neuen ADMINS, inwieweit sie daran interessiert sind, tatsächlich Diskussionen voranzutreiben, zumindest diese, die sie selbst angeregt haben. Konsequent ihre eigen Fragestellung in Threads verfolgen, wäre zielführend.  Derzeit ist es eher so, dass sich Einbringen in einen sich zerschießenden Thread und sich zerlabernden Thread zunehmend demotvierend wird.


----------



## Ørret (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Moin Moin Jesco...... willkommen im AB#h


----------



## Ørret (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Schade, ich dachte ich könnte den Jesco mal dazu animieren was zu schreiben aber er mag wohl nicht. Komischer Moderator....seit Feb.2016 dabei und noch nix geschrieben#c


----------



## Jose (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Ørret schrieb:


> Schade, ich dachte ich könnte den Jesco mal dazu animieren was zu schreiben aber er mag wohl nicht. Komischer Moderator....seit Feb.2016 dabei und noch nix geschrieben#c



ist kein komischer Moderator, ich bitte dich. ich bin einer |rolleyes

ist seit feb 2016 angemeldet und jetze boardmoderator, steilste karriere im AB die ich kenne - aber so ist es eben mit U-booten: unter wasser ist stille angesagt und wenn versenkt wird eben schnellstes auftauchen.

überlebensrate von u-bootfahrern?  lesen 

find ich aber nett, Ørret, dass du unserem Jesco blumen gestreut hast. werf ich mit #6


----------



## Christian.Siegler (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Ørret schrieb:


> Schade, ich dachte ich könnte den Jesco mal dazu animieren was zu schreiben aber er mag wohl nicht. Komischer Moderator....seit Feb.2016 dabei und noch nix geschrieben#c




Doch, der Jesco mag bestimmt. Der hat nur arge Probleme mit seinem Login, an denen wir fieberhaft, fast schon krampfhaft, kämpfen. Der sitzt schon auf wie auf heißen Kohlen und kann es kaum abwarten, hier so richitg loszumoderieren. Morgen soll's soweit sein. Hat er mir versprochen!!! #6


----------



## Jose (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

login-probs?


ach gottche, wär die welt doch so einfach zu retten ...


----------



## Ørret (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Doch, der Jesco mag bestimmt. Der hat nur arge Probleme mit seinem Login, an denen wir fieberhaft, fast schon krampfhaft, kämpfen. Der sitzt schon auf wie auf heißen Kohlen und kann es kaum abwarten, hier so richitg loszumoderieren. Morgen soll's soweit sein. Hat er mir versprochen!!! #6


Kann gar nicht sein das der Probleme hat, da der Jesco schon xmal und vor längeren eingeloggt war....#c


----------



## drachel (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

WELCOME on site!!!!
 TL
 Michael


----------



## Ørret (27. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Mmmmh,der Jesco war heute doch schon drin.....Er mag wohl doch noch nicht oder gab's wieder login Probleme#c


----------



## Jose (27. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Ørret schrieb:


> Mmmmh,der Jesco war heute doch schon drin.....Er mag wohl doch noch nicht oder gab's wieder login Probleme#c




erinnert an bobbele und aol


----------



## Taxidermist (27. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Darf man mal fragen, warum wird der Kerl hier so sehnsüchtig erwartet?
Hab ich da was verpasst?

Jürgen


----------



## Jose (27. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Darf man mal fragen, warum wird der Kerl hier so sehnsüchtig erwartet?
> Hab ich da was verpasst?
> 
> Jürgen


wird er irgendwie auch nicht.
bei mir ists eher natürliche wissbegier, will wissen, was da im busch steckt.


----------



## Andal (27. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Eben. Wer ist das, was passiert dann?


----------



## Ørret (27. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Naja wenn's nen neuen Mod gibt dann will man ja auch mal was von ihm hören oder nicht? Jesco Peschutter ist ja nun auch kein ganz unbekannter Name.....seid 2016 dabei und noch keine Silbe geschrieben, versteh ich nicht! Wenn er nur mitlesen will dann hätte er sich ja auch unter irgendeinen 0815 Nick anmelden können#c

Aber warten wir mal ab vllt regt er sich ja doch noch#c


----------



## rippi (27. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Darf man mal fragen, warum wird der Kerl hier so sehnsüchtig erwartet?
> Hab ich da was verpasst?
> 
> Jürgen


Der Kerl heißt Jesco und so viele Kerle heißen nicht Jesco. Daher die große Euphorie.


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Ein Schweigemod 
na und?
sowas gibts bei Mönchen auch.


----------



## hans albers (28. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



> Der Kerl heißt Jesco und so viele Kerle heißen nicht Jesco. Daher die große Euphorie.



....


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (28. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

[FONT=&quot]Hallo in die Runde,

ich hatte noch einen alten Nicknamen aus vergangenen Tagen, den ich in meinen richtigen Namen ändern wollte, bevor ich mich hier aktiv beteilige. Bei der Umstellung lief nicht alles glatt. Doch nun kann ich mich als „Jesco Peschutter“ endlich mit im Forum einbringen [/FONT][FONT=&quot]‒[/FONT][FONT=&quot] juhuhh!!! Werde mich in den nächsten Tagen noch mal ausführlicher Vorstellen. Was meine Lieblingsfische, -gewässer und -methoden sind. Wo ich herkomme, wann und wie ich mit dem Angeln angefangen habe. Freue mich auf eine tolle Zeit hier im Anglerboard und einen freundlichen sowie geistreichen Austausch mit Euch. Wer vorher schon mehr über mich erfahren will, findet hier eine Kurzbeschreibung: https://ruteundrolle.de/redaktion/

Beste Grüße
Jesco  

 [/FONT]


----------



## Ørret (28. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Kann ja nicht so ganz sein, weil du ja schon seid Wochen unter deinem Account Jesco Peschutter hier  immer mal wieder eingeloggt bist.....#c
Wie dem auch sei.....herzlich willkommen#h


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (28. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Ørret schrieb:


> Kann ja nicht so ganz sein, weil du ja schon seid Wochen unter deinem Account Jesco Peschutter hier  immer mal wieder eingeloggt bist.....#c
> Wie dem auch sei.....herzlich willkommen#h



Hi Ørret,

um es transparenter zu machen ;-) 

Ich habe den neuen Benutzernamen seit dem 14. März 2018. War dann aber noch im Urlaub und wie es so nach einem Urlaub ist, bleibt einiges an Arbeit auf dem Schreibtisch liegen. Das musste erst mal abgearbeitet werden. Aufgrund der kommenden Feiertage fehlen mir zusätzlich ein paar Tage für die aktuelle Heftproduktion von Rute & Rolle. Bis morgen müssen alle meine Artikel fürs Heft fertig sein und deshalb habe ich nur mal kurz hier reingeschaut. Jetzt heißt es aber erst mal Kopf runter und weiterschreiben. Werde mich die nächsten Tage hier mehr einbringen.

Grüße
Jesco


----------



## Ørret (28. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Du bist dabei seid Feb. 2016....steht unter deinem Profil.....
Ist aber auch nicht weiter wichtig


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (28. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Ørret schrieb:


> Du bist dabei seid Feb. 2016....steht unter deinem Profil.....
> Ist aber auch nicht weiter wichtig



Hi Ørret,

richtig, ich war seit Feb. 2016 mit dem Nicknamen [FONT=&quot]"FishersFritz1" angemeldet, habe diesen Account aber eher stiefmütterlich behandelt. Nun habe ich genau diesen Acount auf meinen Namen "Jesco Peschutter" geändert, um mit meinem richtigen Namen hier zu agieren. Die Umstellung geschah nach ein paar Problemen endlich vor zwei Wochen. Ich hoffe, das erklärt es.

Grüße
Jesco[/FONT]


----------



## Ørret (28. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Ich schrieb ja nicht wirklich wichtig, also alles bestens.
Nochmals herzlich willkommen hier und hoffe auf viele interessante Beiträge von dir hier im AB demnächst.
Bis denne....


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (28. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Ich wollte nur sichergehen, dass hier nicht gleich der falsche Eindruck von den "Neuen" entsteht ;-) Alles gut. Wir hören uns oder besser gesagt schreiben uns hier im Bord. Bin gespannt auf eine rege Kommunikation mit spannenden Themen.

Beste Grüße
Jesco


----------



## Andal (28. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Ja dann tut mal was tun ... wir sind auch ganz artig ... lesen zuerst und nehmen ggf. erst dann den Trööt auseinander! :m:m:m


----------



## Jose (28. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur sichergehen, dass hier nicht gleich der falsche Eindruck von den "Neuen" entsteht ;-)...




find ich gut.
so ist eben gleich der richtige entstanden  :g


----------



## silverfish (28. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

Heute hab ich die Veränderungen geschnallt.#q

War auch wochenlang nich hier . Nee de Jesundheit wars nich !
Bin endlich wieder im gelobten Land.#6
Andal wünsche alles Juute !
Jose  zu Ostern gibbet Kning .|supergri
 Ansonsten schau mer mal .

Der olle Sack hat ooch nüscht jesaacht !#d


----------



## Jose (29. März 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



silverfish schrieb:


> ...Jose  zu Ostern gibbet Kning .|supergri...




frohe tage, bruder im geiste #6


----------



## Ørret (2. April 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*



			
				Wir hören uns oder besser gesagt schreiben uns hier im Bord. Bin gespannt auf eine rege Kommunikation mit spannenden Themen.
[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber von reger Kommunikation mit spannenden Themen merkt man bei den Neuen bisher nicht viel. Wobei Christian noch am aktivsten ist, bringen es die anderen zum Teil auf ganze 0 Beiträge. Und außerhalb der Arbeitszeit,am WE oder an Feiertagen, wird's sogar ganz dünn....


----------

